# Nachtelf - Magier



## pat-pumukl (28. Juli 2010)

Hallo Leute ich bins mal wieder

also ich bin mir da nicht gaaanz sicher aber ich erinnere mich daran gehört zu haben das die Nachtelfen irgendwie eig gegen die Magie sind irwie haben sie doch deswegen die Hochwohlgeborenen verbannt oder??????

tut mir leid wenn ich was falsches erzähl kenn die story vor Warcraft 3 nich wirklich^^

klärt mich ma auf^^:-)


----------



## WhiteSeb (28. Juli 2010)

Sie waren früher, dank des Brunnens der Ewigkeit, magisch begabt.
Nachdem die Hochwohlgeborenen mithilfe dieser Magie die Brennende Legion anch Azeroth lies, Illidan überlief und der Brunnen letztlich zerstört wurde (wobei Illidan ihn dann wieder neu erschaffte) fokusierten sich die Nachtelfen auf die Magie der Natur, also aufs Druidentum.

Die Hochwohlgeborenen blieben bei ihrer Magie, aber die beiden Fraktionen wurden letztlich zu zwei unterschiedlichen Völkern.


Aber mich stört es einfach, dass Blizzard die Nachtelfen nun wieder zu Magiern macht.
Als ob die Elfen nichts aus ihren früheren Fehlern gelernt hätten.
Ich halte das ganze für unlogisch.

Sicher, es mag 10.000 Jahre her sein, aber Elfen denken bei sowas einfach besonnener, finde ich und würden daher nicht zur Magie zurückkehren.

Eigentlich haben wir dann auch nur wieder Hochelfen bzw. Blutelfen.

Naja, aber wenn Blizz meint :/


----------



## Zylenia (28. Juli 2010)

Wobei 10.000 Jahre sehr kurz ist für die Elfen,waren die nicht unsterblich? 
Einige Klassen-Rassen Kombis sind schon merkwürdig.
Manche sind vollkommen logisch,Menschen Jäger z.B.
Aber andere gehen überhaupt nicht,das wäre der Nachtelf-Magier und der Tauren-Pala und noch so einige merkwürdige Kombinationen.

Gerade das unterscheidet ja die Blutelfen von den Nachtelfen.
Die einen Magie verrückt,sogar schon Magie süchtig ,die anderen haben sich davon losgesagt und wieder auf alte Tugenden besonnen.
Im Prinzip könnten die eigentlich wieder ein Volk werden,die unterscheidet nichts mehr.


----------



## Hosenschisser (28. Juli 2010)

Mit WC 3 hat das auch nichts zu tun.

Ich erklär mal ganz grob:

Vor über 10000 Jahren lebten die Kaldorei (Nachtelfen) rund um den Brunnen der Ewigkeit (jetzt Mahlstrom) herum. Die Kaldorei hatten eine Kastengesellschft, in der es auch eine Magierkaste gab. 
Besonders magiebegabt waren die so genannten Hochgeborenen. Mit der Zeit wurden sie süchtig nach arkaner Magie und nutzen immer stärkere Zauber, so das irgenwann Sargeras (Chef der brennenden Legion) auf die Kaldorei aufmerksam wurde und anfing diese durch den Brunnen der Ewugkeit zu korrumpieren.

Dies ging so weit, daß die Hochgeborenen um Königin Azshara die brennende Legion nach Azeroth beschwörten und damit den Krieg der Ahnen auslösten.

In quasi letzter Sekunde gelang die Legion zurück zu drängen und der Brunnen implodierte, wodurch sich das Land teilte und die beiden jetzt bekannten Kontinente entstanden.

Nach dem Wiederaufbau der zerstörten Welt, sprachen die nachtelfen für immer der Nutzung arkaner Magien ab und widmeten sich den druidischen Lehren Cenarius`.
Die süchtigen Hochgeborenen konnten der Versuchung arkane Magie zu wirken nicht wiederstehen und wurden letztendlich aus den Landen der Nachtelfen verbannt.

Im Exil entwikelten sich Jahre später die Hochelfen/Blutelfen aus den Hochgeborenen und in Düsterbruch leben die Shen´drala.

Die Vorzeichen des Cataklysmus erkennend kehren die Shen´drala aus ihrem Exil zurück zu den Nachtelfen, um das Volk wieder zu vereinen und die Gefahren abzu wenden.

Das sind die nachtelfischen Magier.


----------



## Hosenschisser (28. Juli 2010)

Zylenia schrieb:


> Im Prinzip könnten die eigentlich wieder ein Volk werden,die unterscheidet nichts mehr.



Nicht die Nachtelfen die der Allianz angehören werden zu Magiern.

Die Magier sind die Shen´drala, die wegen dem Kataklysmus aus ihrem Exil zurück kehren und das Volk wieder vereinen wollen.


Momentan kann man im Tempel des Mondes in Darnassus, daß Gespräch zischen einer Schildwache und einem Shen´drala, der eine Audienz bei Tyrande möchte, mitanhören.


----------



## Gliothiel (28. Juli 2010)

Nachtelf-Magier? Klingt verlockend. Wäre die einzige Option für mich meine Blutelfe zu transen. Auch wenn es die Geschichte verbiegt.


----------



## Hosenschisser (28. Juli 2010)

Gliothiel schrieb:


> Nachtelf-Magier? Klingt verlockend. Wäre die einzige Option für mich meine Blutelfe zu transen. Auch wenn es die Geschichte verbiegt.



Da verbiegt sich nichts. Man könnte sagen der Kreis schließt sich.


----------



## Zylenia (28. Juli 2010)

Hosenschisser schrieb:


> Nicht die Nachtelfen die der Allianz angehören werden zu Magiern.
> 
> Die Magier sind die Shen´drala, die wegen dem Kataklysmus aus ihrem Exil zurück kehren und das Volk wieder vereinen wollen.
> 
> ...




Achso,also spielt man eigentlich kein Nachtelf wenn man sich ein Magier erstellt,sondern ein Shen'drala?
Das man das schon in Darnassus sehen kann wusste ich nicht ,spiel nicht mehr,guck hier nur rein wenn ich Shakes&Fidget spiele.


----------



## Hosenschisser (28. Juli 2010)

Zylenia schrieb:


> Achso,also spielt man eigentlich kein Nachtelf wenn man sich ein Magier erstellt,sondern ein Shen'drala?
> Das man das schon in Darnassus sehen kann wusste ich nicht ,spiel nicht mehr,guck hier nur rein wenn ich Shakes&Fidget spiele.




Nunja, dadurch das sich die jetzigen Nachtelfen und die Shen´dralar wieder vereinen, ist es schon ein Volk in der Charakterauswahl.

Es ist halt nur storytechnisch so, daß sich die Nachtelfen erst durch die Wiedervereinigung, wieder der arkanen Magie öffnen.


----------



## bloodstar (28. Juli 2010)

Hosenschisser schrieb:


> Zitat



/sign


----------



## Aquion (28. Juli 2010)

WhiteSeb schrieb:


> Aber mich stört es einfach, dass Blizzard die Nachtelfen nun wieder zu Magiern macht.
> Als ob die Elfen nichts aus ihren früheren Fehlern gelernt hätten.
> Ich halte das ganze für unlogisch.
> 
> ...



Ich kann nicht verstehen das manche hier so ein Fass aufmachen?!?!
Das die Nachtelfen Jäger, Priester und Dudu's haben hat auch noch nie jemanden gekratzt...
Klaro es kommt was neues und da steckt ein Wort im Magier was komisch klingt, genau Magier kommt von Magie :/

Die Community hier regt mich langsam echt auf, da steht man auf und muss sowas lesen, da kann man(n) sich ja nur aufregen.

Sache die im Grunde seit Jahren vorhanden sind und NICHT neu sind ( Ja, Nachtelfen benutzen schon eine geraume Zeit Magie und nicht erst mit Cata ) werden hier als Grundstein genommen um mal wieder gegen Blizz zu wettern.

Tze

Schönen Tag noch


----------



## WhiteSeb (28. Juli 2010)

Aquion schrieb:


> Ich kann nicht verstehen das manche hier so ein Fass aufmachen?!?!
> Das die Nachtelfen Jäger, Priester und Dudu's haben hat auch noch nie jemanden gekratzt...
> Klaro es kommt was neues und da steckt ein Wort im Magier was komisch klingt, genau Magier kommt von Magie :/
> 
> ...



Ich wettere hier nicht gegen Blizz, ausser vll. gegen ihre Art, die Lore fortzuführen.
Spieltechnisch ist es mir scheiss egal, welche Rasse welche Klasse besitzt.

Aber ich bin großer Lore-Fan und von daher stört mich so etwas einfach.

Gut, wenn es wirklich so sein sollte, dass sich die Fraktion der Shen´dralar den Nachtelfen von Teldrassil anschließen ist das Loretechnisch vertretbar.
Aber wenn Blizz doch sagen sollte "Ja, die hatten halt wieder Lust drauf" dann stört mic hdas einfach.

Und warum stört sich wohl keiner an Nachtelf Jägern, Priestern oder Druiden?
Weil die Nachtelfen schon immer diese, ich nenne es mal "Berufe", ausüben.
Und sag mir nicht, Nachtelfenjäger wären unlogisch. Irgendwo her müssen die auch ihr Essen bekommen.

Und die Priester und Druiden nutzen eine andre Art der Magie.
Die Priester bekommen ihre Macht von Elune, der Mondgöttin, während die Druiden die Macht der Natur nutzen.

Aber aufgrund ihrer Vorgeschichte ist es einfach schwierig, Nachtelfen mit Magie in Verbindung zu setzen.


----------



## J_0_T (28. Juli 2010)

Das mit Darnasus ist mir vor einiger zeit auch mal aufgefallen... bin ma gespannt wie die geschichte dazu aussehen wird ^^


das mit den Kombinationen... gut... mag sein das einige strange aussehen... bei anderen wundert mich aber das es nicht eingführt ist... Menschen als Jäger... wurde ma zeit... selbe bei den Untoten die ja genaugenommen ja das spiegelbild der menschen sind.

Was mich nur stört ist das Untote keine Paladine werden können... okay bestimmt sagen sich jetzt einige das Untote und Paladine net passen... aber wie sieht es dann mit Priestern aus? Untote können Priester sein aber keine Paladine?


----------



## pat-pumukl (28. Juli 2010)

Aquion schrieb:


> Ich kann nicht verstehen das manche hier so ein Fass aufmachen?!?!
> Das die Nachtelfen Jäger, Priester und Dudu's haben hat auch noch nie jemanden gekratzt...
> Klaro es kommt was neues und da steckt ein Wort im Magier was komisch klingt, genau Magier kommt von Magie :/
> 
> ...



alsoooooooooooo besonders das Magier genau kommt von magie war so dämlich das ich alchen musste ;-) ^^

Danke an alle die mir die Story erzählt haben hat mich schon immer interessiert^^

naja wenn das die Shen´dralar sind dann is es doch irwie logisch
danke


----------



## Lord Gama (28. Juli 2010)

Es ist natürlich nicht einfach diese neue Story den Spielern entgegen zu tragen, aber erinnert euch bitte an die Elfen in Düsterbruch. 

Am ende einer Quest sagte deren Anführer ja auch sowas wie: "sagt den Nachtelfen bitte nicht, dass es uns noch gibt.".


Die Elfen dort sind ja noch magiebegabt.


----------



## pat-pumukl (28. Juli 2010)

J_0_T schrieb:


> Das mit Darnasus ist mir vor einiger zeit auch mal aufgefallen... bin ma gespannt wie die geschichte dazu aussehen wird ^^
> 
> 
> das mit den Kombinationen... gut... mag sein das einige strange aussehen... bei anderen wundert mich aber das es nicht eingführt ist... Menschen als Jäger... wurde ma zeit... selbe bei den Untoten die ja genaugenommen ja das spiegelbild der menschen sind.
> ...



das mit den untoten ... naja irwo hast schon recht .. irwo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^

ich schätz mal priester weil die auch auf schatten machen können^^
und pala eben nur heilig licht und son zeugs^^


----------



## Trypio (28. Juli 2010)

Tauren Paladine sind garnicht so unlogisch, Tauren haben beten ebenfalls das Licht an soweit ich weiß...
Und das Nachtelfen zur Magie zurückkehren... nunja ich denke mal besondere Umstände benötigen besondere Handlungen.
Ein neuer/alter Feind erscheint und ist stärker denje... da macht es nur Sinn seine eigenen Resoucen & Fähigkeiten zu erweitern.

Ich meine, es passiert viel... Thrall dankt als Kriegshäuptling ab, die Dunkeleisenzwerge werden warscheinlich in den Rat von Eisenschmiede einwandern und die Verlassenen machen wie gewohnt ihr Ding... wie man sieht nehmen die Dinge ihren Lauf.

Was mich persönlich etwas stört sind Worg-Druiden... mich irritiert der Gedanke wenn ich eine Worgkatze sehen würde... 

gabs da nich ma ne Serie namens "Catdog"?! *gg*


----------



## Willtaker (28. Juli 2010)

pat-pumukl schrieb:


> Hallo Leute ich bins mal wieder
> 
> also ich bin mir da nicht gaaanz sicher aber ich erinnere mich daran gehört zu haben das die Nachtelfen irgendwie eig gegen die Magie sind irwie haben sie doch deswegen die Hochwohlgeborenen verbannt oder??????
> 
> ...



und zeichensetzung kennst du scheinbar auch nicht.

also wirklich leute: es gibt doch genug fanseiten, wo man alles nachlesen kann. hier kommen zwar auch die richtigen kommentare, aber dann widerspricht doch wieder jemand. also frag doch lieber den netten herr google!


----------



## Hosenschisser (28. Juli 2010)

WhiteSeb schrieb:


> Und warum stört sich wohl keiner an Nachtelf Jägern, Priestern oder Druiden?
> Weil die Nachtelfen schon immer diese, ich nenne es mal "Berufe", ausüben.
> Und sag mir nicht, Nachtelfenjäger wären unlogisch. Irgendwo her müssen die auch ihr Essen bekommen.




Naja Druiden waren die nachtelfen ja auch nicht schon immer einfach so. 

Es war genau anders rum, erst waren viele Nachtelfen Magier. Erst sehr viel später wurde Malfurion von Cenarius zum ersten Nachtelf-Druiden ausgebildet.


Würde WoW-Classic in der Zeit vor dem Krieg der Ahnen spielen und in einem späteren Addon kommt der Krieg der Ahnen, mit dem es neuerdings Nachtelfdruide gäbe, wäre das Geschrei aus der Com genau das selbe wie jetzt.

Für einige aus der Com ist die jetzige Story fest in Stein gemeißelt und es darf in Zukunft keinerlei Vränderung geben.


----------



## Daloy (28. Juli 2010)

ich find taure paladin auch nicht so schlimm
außerdem welche rasse der horde außer eben blutelfen sollten sie sonst "paladin-fähig" machen? untote xD? orcs und trolle sowieso nicht, gnom wäre auch irgendwie komisch
die einzige mögliche rasse wär eben taure gewesen und die is es dann halt auch geworden^^
taure priester find ich dann aber wirklich sch.... da ein stofftragender taure find ich nicht wirklich passt^^

mfg


----------



## WhiteSeb (28. Juli 2010)

Hosenschisser schrieb:


> Naja Druiden waren die nachtelfen ja auch nicht schon immer einfach so.
> 
> Es war genau anders rum, erst waren viele Nachtelfen Magier. Erst sehr viel später wurde Malfurion von Cenarius zum ersten Nachtelf-Druiden ausgebildet.
> 
> ...




Du verwechselst da was:
Würden die Druiden zum Krieg der Ahnen eingeführt wäre das eine andere Situation.
Die gabs vorher nämlich noch nicht.
Malfurion war der erste Druide den es gab.

Wohingegen die Nachtelfen ja früher schon Magier waren und dadurch dann Chaos angerichtet haben.
Und jetzt kommen wieder Magier hinzu?

Das ist einfach eine andere Situation, aufgrund ihrer Vorgeschichte.

Für mich hat das nix damit zu tun, dass die Geschichte so bleiben soll.
Im Gegenteil:
Ich freu mich, dass die Story forgesetzt wird.
Aber dann doch bitte in logischem Rahmen.




Übrigens zu den Taurenpalas:
Die beten nich das Licht an, sondern die Sonne.
Ist so gesehn das gleiche, aber bei den Tauren beruht das ganze wie immer auf schamanistischer Basis.

Aber eben auch hier wieder sau blöd erklärt von Blizz.
Aber wenigstens noch vertretbar.


----------



## Wesenformer (28. Juli 2010)

J_0_T schrieb:


> Das mit Darnasus ist mir vor einiger zeit auch mal aufgefallen... bin ma gespannt wie die geschichte dazu aussehen wird ^^
> 
> 
> das mit den Kombinationen... gut... mag sein das einige strange aussehen... bei anderen wundert mich aber das es nicht eingführt ist... Menschen als Jäger... wurde ma zeit... selbe bei den Untoten die ja genaugenommen ja das spiegelbild der menschen sind.
> ...




Dass ist mir auchmal aufgefallen Untote=unheilig Prister=heilig Paladin=heilig aber sie können Prister werden? hoffentlich bei Cataclysm dann auch Paladine 


Spoiler



die machen eh was sie wollen zb vulkane ZERSTÖREN und KARL töten


----------



## Hosenschisser (28. Juli 2010)

WhiteSeb schrieb:


> Du verwechselst da was:
> Würden die Druiden zum Krieg der Ahnen eingeführt wäre das eine andere Situation.
> Die gabs vorher nämlich noch nicht.
> Malfurion war der erste Druide den es gab.
> ...




Nö, hab doch genau das geschrieben.

Erst Magier -> dann Druiden 


"Wohingegen die Nachtelfen ja früher schon Magier waren und dadurch dann Chaos angerichtet haben.
Und jetzt kommen wieder Magier hinzu?"

Das ist genau was ich meinte:

Nachtelfen sind aus altbekannter Story, dann und dann zu Druiden geworden. Das wird so wie es ist akzeptiert.

Nachtelfen kehren in neuer Story (aus bekannten Gründen), zur arkanen Magie zurück. Das wird nicht akzeptiert.


Warum???

Weil es NEU ist und der kleingeistige WoW-Spieler, sich nur auf bereits bekannte Story versteift und der Storyweiterentwicklung keinerlei Chance gibt.

Wo gibt es denn sowas, daß eine Geschichte weiter geschrieben wird?


----------



## Derulu (28. Juli 2010)

Auch das mit den Tauren Paladinen ist erklärbar, da gibt's schon seit ewigen Zeiten 2 NPCs auf der Anhöhe der Ältesten die sich darüber unterhalten...

aaaaalssssoooo: Die Tauren verehren ja die Erdenmutter als ihre höchste "Gottheit" und die Druiden verehren den "Mond", welcher für die Tauren ein Auge der Erdenmutter darstellt. Die Erdenmutter hat jedoch 2 Augen, das 2. ist die "Sonne" und diese beiden NPCs unterhalten sich in Thunderbluff nun, dass die Religion eigentlich unvollkommen ist, wenn man nur das eine Auge der Gottheit verehrt. Die Taurenpalas werden ihre "Macht" also von der Sonne erhalten, ebenso wie die Taurenpriester (ähnlich wie zB. die Blutelfen, die ihre Macht auch nicht vom heiligen Licht bekommen haben, sondern früher einmal einen gefangenen Naaru dazu "missbraucht" haben, ihnen seine Macht zu "spenden" [sie haben das so perfektioniert, dass sie den gefangenen Naaru heute nicht mehr brauchen] oder die Draenei, die ihre Kraft aus den Naaru beziehen und ebenfalls nicht aus ihrem Glauben an das "heilige Licht" wie die Menschen oder Zwerge).

Die paar Klassen mit Lore"bruch" bzw. unvereinbar mit der Lore sind 1. Untotenpriester (die mit Licht ja nun wirlich nichts zu schaffen haben, Schattenpriester alleine wären logisch, aber man kann eben eine Klasse nicht "ausplitten"), welches es schon immer gibt, 2. die Goblinschamanen und Draeneischamanen 8haben beide sehr wenig mit den elementen zu schaffen, wobei bei draenei das noch logischer ist, weil sie sehr "einfühlsam" gegenüber ihrer aktuellen Umwelt sind), 3. Goblinpriester (seit wann glauben Goblins denn an irgendetwas als an Geld und Gold?) und am schlimmsten 4. Zwergenhexenmeister (dämonische Magie bei den Zwergen oO?)
Im Gegensatz dazu sind dazu sind Trolldruiden (die beten ja ihre Loa in vorm von Naturgöttern an), Taurenpaladine, Taurenpriester, Nachtelfmagier und Zwergenschamanen(Wildhammerklan hatte die schon immer) sehr wohl logisch mit der Lore vereinbar.


----------



## Hosenschisser (28. Juli 2010)

WhiteSeb schrieb:


> Übrigens zu den Taurenpalas:
> Die beten nich das Licht an, sondern die Sonne.
> Ist so gesehn das gleiche, aber bei den Tauren beruht das ganze wie immer auf schamanistischer Basis.
> 
> ...




Leider falsch.

Die Tauren beten die Erdenmutter an. 

Die Sonne Mu´sha und der Mond An´she sind die Augen der Erdenmutter.

Die Lorebezeichnung der Taurenpalas ist Sonnenritter oder Sonnenkrieger.


----------



## Topperharly (28. Juli 2010)

jo einige kombis sind komisch aber anscheinend erklärbar.

tauren paladine = nehmen die kraft von der Sonne (druiden vom mond)
Nacktelf... arg meine Nachtelf Magier = (quelle wowwiki) In _World of Warcraft: Cataclysm_ the night elves will be able to become mages[sup][3][/sup] using arcane magic. After the Sundering, night elven society outlawed arcane magic on pain of death.[sup][4][/sup] However, recently a Highborne agent sought an audience with Tyrande Whisperwind, to offer that they put their differences aside and combine their resources and skills to prepare for challenges ahead
Zwergen Schamanen = der derzeitige Chef der Zwerge geht mit den elementen einen Packt ein, und wird zu einer Statue (ein Opfer?) 

die anderen Kombis waren überfällig. mir fehlt aber noch der Untoten Jäger, wobei da das Pet die Knochn klaun würde ;P


----------



## Derulu (28. Juli 2010)

Topperharly schrieb:


> die anderen Kombis waren überfällig. mir fehlt aber noch der Untoten Jäger, wobei da das Pet die Knochn klaun würde ;P




Na gut, dass die auch kommen ..guckst du da (<<<---aja SPOILER...für die die's interessiert, nur ist das ja schon fast 10 Monate alt)...das einzige was neu dazugekommen ist und noch nicht bei der letzten Blizzcon angekündigt wurde sind Zwergen- und Trollhexenmeister


----------



## Topperharly (28. Juli 2010)

Derulu schrieb:


> Na gut, dass die auch kommen ..guckst du da ...das einzige was neu dazugekommen ist und noch nicht bei der letzten Blizzcon angekündigt wurde sind Zwergen- und Trollhexenmeister



*oh mein gott, oh mein gott, oh mein gott* Wie geil!!! *Notizbuch raushol* _Untotenjäger twinken!!!_


----------



## WhiteSeb (28. Juli 2010)

Hosenschisser schrieb:


> Nö, hab doch genau das geschrieben.
> 
> Erst Magier -> dann Druiden
> 
> ...




Du musst das ganze einfach mal aus loretechnischer Sicht sehen:


Also:
Nachtelfen waren Magier. Durch deren Magie wurde Sargeras angelockt, sie "öffneten ihm die Haustür" und Azeroth wurde im Endeffekt zerstört.
Die Elfen bemerkten, was sie da angerichtet hatten und sagten sich von der Magie los, auch aus Angst vor ihr, da sie so zerstörerisch ist.

Nun muss man Folgendes bedenken:
Elfen (Egal ob in WoW oder sonstigen Geschichten) werden schon immer als uralte Wesen bezeichnet, welche immer äusserst ernst und nachdenklich sind.
Sie werden immer als sehr schlau dargestellt, durchdenken jede ihrer Taten aufs genaueste.

Basierend auf dieser Grundlage könnte man sagen, auch die Nachtelfen in WoW, welche ja schon immer ein friedliebendes Volk waren, haben sicher lange über die Folgen der Magie, die sie angewandt haben, nachgedacht und würden sie schon allein deshalb ablehnen, da sie ja theorethisch am Krieg der Ahnen Schuld hatten.

Wenn Blizz natürlich sagt, die Nachtelfen aus dem Düsterbruch schliessen sich den Nachtelfen von Teldrassil an, dann ist das was anderes.
Dann stellt sich trotzdem die Frage:
Vertrauen die Nachtelfen denen aus dem Düsterbruch auch wirklich?
Sie haben sich schliesslich Jahrtausende versteckt und haben weiterhin Magie benutzt.
Andererseits kann man natürlich auch sagen, dass sie durch die lange Nutzung der Magie erfahren genug sind, um keine Dummheiten damit anzustellen.



Also kann man sagen:
Blizzard bringt einen nachvollziehbaren Grund, weshalb die Nachtelfen Magier werden, jedoch immernoch bedenklich.



Und ich gehöre nicht zu denen, die sich gegen neues sperren.
Wie gesagt: Ich finds schön, das Blizz die Story fortsetzt.
Aber sie sollte trotzdem durchdacht sein, und eben bei dieser Rassen-Klassen kombination habe ich so meine Bedenken.

Zu den Tauren kann ich da nicht so viel sagen, mit deren Geschichte kenn ich mich nicht so sehr aus.


----------



## Dragó82 (28. Juli 2010)

Derulu schrieb:


> Auch das mit den Tauren Paladinen ist erklärbar, da gibt's schon seit ewigen Zeiten 2 NPCs auf der Anhöhe der Ältesten die sich darüber unterhalten...
> 
> aaaaalssssoooo: Die Tauren verehren ja die Erdenmutter als ihre höchste "Gottheit" und die Druiden verehren den "Mond", welcher für die Tauren ein Auge der Erdenmutter darstellt. Die Erdenmutter hat jedoch 2 Augen, das 2. ist die "Sonne" und diese beiden NPCs unterhalten sich in Thunderbluff nun, dass die Religion eigentlich unvollkommen ist, wenn man nur das eine Auge der Gottheit verehrt. Die Taurenpalas werden ihre "Macht" also von der Sonne erhalten, ebenso wie die Taurenpriester (ähnlich wie zB. die Blutelfen, die ihre Macht auch nicht vom heiligen Licht bekommen haben, sondern früher einmal einen gefangenen Naaru dazu "missbraucht" haben, ihnen seine Macht zu "spenden" [sie haben das so perfektioniert, dass sie den gefangenen Naaru heute nicht mehr brauchen] oder die Draenei, die ihre Kraft aus den Naaru beziehen und ebenfalls nicht aus ihrem Glauben an das "heilige Licht" wie die Menschen oder Zwerge).
> 
> ...



Die Untoten wie du sagst sind Lortechnisch nur Schattenpriester weil das licht würde sie ja töten. Genau so sind Lore Technisch die Draenei keine Schattenpriester das würde sie ja zur Legion führen.
Goblin Schamanen unterwerfen die Natur sie nutzen zum beispiel auch Keine spirituellen Totems sonder mechanische um die macht abzuzapfen. Und Draenei haben eine starke Elementare Verbundenheit. Goblin Priester missbrauchen sicherlich die macht auch nur so wie sie alles missbrauchen für Gold und Wohlstand. (grade Priester sind ja bekannt für Missbrauch ) Und Zwergenhexenmeister sind Dunkeleisenzwerge so wie Zwergenschamanen Wildhammer Zwerge sind. Der Anführer der Dunkeleisenzwerge ist ja ebenfalls ein Hexer.


----------



## Totebone (28. Juli 2010)

> 4. Zwergenhexenmeister (dämonische Magie bei den Zwergen oO?)


Hexenmeister kann jeder werden der nur einen Funken von Magie versteht.
Und dank einigen NPC müsste es auch noch Nachtelf und Tauren Hexenmeister geben.


----------



## DenniBoy16 (28. Juli 2010)

tauren pala kann ich noch nachvollziehen die geschichte

aber nachtelf magier? ... gut vllt schon vorbereitung auf eines der nächsten addons (brennende legion^^)

edit:


Derulu schrieb:


> 2. die Goblinschamanen und Draeneischamanen 8haben beide sehr wenig mit den elementen zu schaffen, wobei bei draenei das noch logischer ist, weil sie sehr "einfühlsam" gegenüber ihrer aktuellen Umwelt sind), 3. Goblinpriester (seit wann glauben Goblins denn an irgendetwas als an Geld und Gold?) und am schlimmsten



goblins haben sicher iwelche technischen apperate mit denen sie priester/schamanen magie wirken können ... weiß nicht mehr ob das hier stand oder auf der offiziellen seite


----------



## Derulu (28. Juli 2010)

Aber keine Angst....am 6. Oktober oder so, erscheint das Buch mit der Vorgeschichte zu Cataclysm und in dem wird hoffentlich die Lore so weitergesponnen, dass alles einen Sinn ergibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WhiteSeb (28. Juli 2010)

Derulu schrieb:


> Aber keine Angst....am 6. Oktober oder so, erscheint das Buch mit der Vorgeschichte zu Cataclysm und in dem wird hoffentlich die Lore so weitergesponnen, dass alles einen Sinn ergibt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Oder wir uns alle an den Kopf fassen ^^

Von wem is das Buch eig? Wieder von Knaak?


----------



## Derulu (28. Juli 2010)

Nö ist von Christie Golden...leider ...wobei das grobe Storygerüst ist ja eh wie immer von Chris Metzen...aber Knaak schreibt die Geschichten spannender 

Hier die Amazon Vorankündigung


----------



## Ungeddon (28. Juli 2010)

nachtelfen magier stimmt hören sich schon etwas komisch an aber orc magier auch ^^ verstehe echt nicht wie die auf so was kommen sollten 
goblin schamanen find ich echt cool will mir auch einen machen wen cata kommt aber schon die totem sehen nicht gerade umweltbewusst aus ^^ sonnst finde ich alles andere OK


----------



## likoria (28. Juli 2010)

Ja das unterscheidet halt die Blutelfen von den Nachtelfen da die Blutelfen ja magiebesessen sind..trotzdem bekommen sie einen Krieger..was hat der mit Magie zu tun  ? :O
Und bekanntlich leben Nachtelfen lange oder unsterblich für sie ist das wie gestern :S


----------



## Thug (28. Juli 2010)

WhiteSeb schrieb:


> Sicher, es mag 10.000 Jahre her sein, aber Elfen denken bei sowas einfach besonnener, finde ich und würden daher nicht zur Magie zurückkehren.




Naja, es gibt immer ausnahmen, auch bei den Elfen, das müsstest Du ja wissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   Einfach ein wenig mehr Phantasie mit einfliessen lassen, dann klappts schon.


----------



## WhiteSeb (28. Juli 2010)

Derulu schrieb:


> Nö ist von Christie Golden...leider ...wobei das grobe Storygerüst ist ja eh wie immer von Chris Metzen...aber Knaak schreibt die Geschichten spannender
> 
> Hier die Amazon Vorankündigung




Wieso leider?

Ich fand "Aufstieg der Horde" und "Durch das dunkle Portal" wirklich super.


----------



## Lord-of-dwarven (28. Juli 2010)

J_0_T schrieb:


> Das mit Darnasus ist mir vor einiger zeit auch mal aufgefallen... bin ma gespannt wie die geschichte dazu aussehen wird ^^
> 
> 
> das mit den Kombinationen... gut... mag sein das einige strange aussehen... bei anderen wundert mich aber das es nicht eingführt ist... Menschen als Jäger... wurde ma zeit... selbe bei den Untoten die ja genaugenommen ja das spiegelbild der menschen sind.
> ...



Untote-Priester sind lore-technisch Schattenpriester, aber Blizzard hätte es sicher nicht sehr gebalanced gefunden wenn die Undeads nur Schattenpriester spielen könnten, Paladine haben keine dunkle Seite, daher keine Paladine


----------



## XBroganX (28. Juli 2010)

Lord-of-dwarven schrieb:


> Untote-Priester sind lore-technisch Schattenpriester, aber Blizzard hätte es sicher nicht sehr gebalanced gefunden wenn die Undeads nur Schattenpriester spielen könnten, Paladine haben keine dunkle Seite, daher keine Paladine



aha und deshalb gibts in eiskrone untote Paladine, ne?
"Unheiliges Licht " Hammer der Ungerechtigkeit" etc schon allein deshalb wärs interessanter und passender gewesen paladine den Untoten zugänglich zu machen. Aber ne man muss was in die Lore hinzuerfinden was wesentlich weiter hergeholt ist als Untote Paladine die jetzt schon überall rumstehn. Ja toll das Licht ist in jedem Wesen blabla. Trotzdem Paladine ür Tauren irgendwie überhaupt nicht passend... Aber naja... ich stell mich schon drauf ein, dass mit dem Addon nach Cataclysm plötzlich Menschen Druiden rumrennen ;o


----------



## Tweetycat280 (28. Juli 2010)

also die neuen Rassenkombos kann man sehr gut erklären ich fange mal mit meinem pers. Lieblingsvolk an.


Achtung Spoiler u so.

Zwerge bekommen dazu Schamanen u Hexenmeister.

Schamanen: 
Kudran Wildhammer (Bruder von Falstad Wildhammer) ist ein Freund der Draenei aufgrund der Geschehnissen auf Draenor(Scherbenwelt) er war mit daran beteiligt das sich die Orcs des Schattenhammerklans in das Schattenlabyrinth zurück ziehen mußten und die Krypta von ihnen befreit wurden ist. Deswegen wählten die Draenei einige von ihnen aus um ihnen den Weg des Schamanen zu erlernen diese Wiederum kehrten nach Hause zurück und unterrichteten die anderen. Die Wildhammerzwerge waren schon immer sehr Naturverbunden (Greifenreiter etc.) Falstad Wildhammer kehrt nach den Geschehnissen in OldIf nach Eisenschmiede zurück.

Hexenmeister:
Moira Bronzebart Thaurissian Thronprinzessin von Eisenschmiede kehrt nachdem Tod von Than Thrag Thaurissian (Herrscher der Dunkeleisenzwerge) nach IF zurück und zwar schwanger und mit dem Stockholmsyndrom. Sie bringt einiges Wissen und einige ihre neuen Landsleute (Dunkeleisenzwerge) die sich von Ragnaros losgesagt haben mit nach IF als ihr Vater bei der Beschwörung zu Stein geworden ist. Dunkeleisenzwerge hatten schon jeher Hexenmeister (zwar ohne Dämonen aber Schattenblitze u Feuerbrand bekommt man öfters ab in den Schwarzfelstiefen)

Falstad Wildhammer (Herrscher der Wildhammerzwerge) Moira Bronzebart Thaurissian (Herrscherin der Dunkeleisenzwerge) u Magni Bronzebart werden zum neuen Rat der Zwerge die alle 3 Clans vereinigen.

Der Witz ist man kann schon immer Dunkeleisenzwerge erstellen von der Hautfarbe her.


so wer noch mehr wissen will Forscherliga ihr wiki ist sehr Interessant


----------



## Vedhoc (28. Juli 2010)

Zylenia schrieb:


> Wobei 10.000 Jahre sehr kurz ist für die Elfen,waren die nicht unsterblich?



Laut meinen Schlachtfelderfahrungen sind die das keineswegs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Avaranji (28. Juli 2010)

Wer sich mal durch das Dalaran-Portal nach Darnassus portiert hat sieht dort einen "Nachtelben-Magier" mit der Wache sprechen. Sicher vertrauen die Nachtelben um Malfurion den überlebenden, ehemals Hochgeborenen aus Düsterbruch erstmal nicht. Wen wundert es auch? Zumal es für magische Aktivitäten ja durchaus Anzeichen in der Mondfederfeste und der Feralas gibt. Quentis Lebenshand zB. der, mit Kritik gegenüber Malfurion Sturmgrimm nicht verlegen, selber auch in der Morgenkorn-Quest Magie anwendet. Zudem spielt Magie bei den Druiden sehr wohl eine Rolle… Sternenfeuer und Gabe der Wildnis sind eben solche magischen Effekte, deren Grundlage zwar Naturgewalt ist, aber nicht weniger eben auch Magie. 
Die eigentliche Frage ist: Wird die eingesetzte Magie weiterhin von Cenarius und Malfurion bestimmt, oder gewährt man den Nachtelben ihre bereits vorhandenen magischen Fähigkeiten in Eigenverantwortung erneut einzusetzen? (Was ja durch Missbrauch zu dem Verbot führte).
In erster Linie soll Todesschwinge aufgehalten werden! Und warum sollte man dann Fähigkeiten verbieten die dabei sehr nützlich sein können?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Das Magier anderer Rassen plötzlich einem neuen Konkurrenten gegenüberstehen, der möglicherweise die neue, bessere Klasse werden könnte, lasse ich mal aussen vor. Mit den Heilern war das ja schon eine lange Geschichte. Zuerst waren die Bäumchen die besten, dann kamen die Priester, dann die Schamanen und mittlerweile sind es die Paladine… obwohl Palas und Schamanen immer noch darum wetteifern.


Ich freue mich auf den Nachtelben-Magier. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nexus.X (28. Juli 2010)

likoria schrieb:


> Ja das unterscheidet halt die Blutelfen von den Nachtelfen da die Blutelfen ja magiebesessen sind..trotzdem bekommen sie einen Krieger..was hat der mit Magie zu tun  ? :O
> Und bekanntlich leben Nachtelfen lange oder unsterblich für sie ist das wie gestern :S


Krieger kann so ziemlich alles werden, was eine Waffe halten kann. Dafür Bedarf es eigentlich keiner Gründe. Da Blutelfen auch schon Paladine haben, hab ich eh nie verstanden wieso das Kriegerkönnen so unmöglich sein sollte. Bisher ...


----------



## Shaila (28. Juli 2010)

Alle Klassenkombinationen sind begründet von der Geschichte her. Auch Taurenpaladine.

Zu den Nachtelfmagiern:

Es stimmt, durch den rücksichtslosen Einsatz von Magie, waren es die Nachtelfen, die die Legion auf Azeroth aufmerksam gemacht haben. Aber wäre die Legion früher oder später nicht so oder so auf Azeroth aufmerksam geworden ? Wären die Nachtelfen es nicht gewesen, so wäre irgendwann ein anderes Volk der Legion zum Opfer gefallen. Soweit ich weiss war Azshara gutgläubig und vertraute Sargeras. Das ist jetzt 10.000 Jahre her. Heute sind die Nachtelfen Mitglied in der Allianz und sie müssen mit ansehen, wie ihre gesamten Verbündeten, Magie einsetzen, ebenso wie ihre Feinde. Sie benutzen die Magie, regelmäßig.

Es ist nicht Sinn und Zweck sich vor der Legion zu verstecken. Diese Sichtweise ist überholt, die Legion hat Azeroth schon mehrmals angegriffen. Es gibt keinen Grund mehr sich zu verstecken. Was sich nun mehr entwickelt ist ein offener Krieg gegen die Legion, die Völker wurden gestärkt im Glauben an einen Sieg, durch Wesen wie die Naaru, Völker wie den Draenai. Welches Sinn hätte es, eine Macht gegen die Legion nicht zu nutzen, nur weil diese einst von jener Macht aufmerksam auf Azeroth wurde ?

Die Ansichten der Nachtelfen sind überholt und es wird Zeit, dass man umdenkt, dass sich die Elfen aus ihrer Isolation befreien und endlich gestärkt mit auf das Schlachtfeld treten. Es stimmt, im Grunde genommen hat diese logische Sache einen kleinen aber feinen Haken: Die von den Nachtelfen abgespalteten Elfen.

So gesehen wird der Konflikt zwischen den einzelnen Elfen hinfällig. Der einzige Grund für den Konflikt war die Magie. Wenn man es so will, wäre es also geschichtlich durch aus denkbar, dass sich die Elfenvölker wieder unter einem Banner vereinen und in neuem Glanz erstrahlen. Leider macht hier die Spielemechanik einen Strich durch diese Vision, denn WoW ist auf 2 Fraktionen ausgelegt. Was mich aber sehr verwundert, dass die Storyentwicklungen immer mehr in eine Richtung gehen, wo sich die Fraktionen unweigerlich früher oder später spalten MÜSSTEN. Nicht nur auf Allianzseiten. Ich bin gespannt, wie Blizzard die verschiedenen Konflikte löst.


----------



## Helgesen (28. Juli 2010)

@Hosenschisser

danke für die Aufklärung der Geschichte


----------



## WhiteSeb (28. Juli 2010)

Helgesen schrieb:


> @Hosenschisser
> 
> danke für die Aufklärung der Geschichte




Du ahst nix besseres zu tun, als jetzt deinen Postcounter hoch zu treiben, oder?
Wenn ich mal schau, was du in andren Threads für Antworten gibst.


BTT:
Zumindest die Zwergschamanen hören sich logisch an, bei den Hexenmeistern bin ich mir nich so sicher:
Haben die da nich vll. einfach nur Magie verwendet?
Bzw. wie erklärt ihr mir die Zwergenmagier?


----------



## Shaila (28. Juli 2010)

WhiteSeb schrieb:


> Du ahst nix besseres zu tun, als jetzt deinen Postcounter hoch zu treiben, oder?
> Wenn ich mal schau, was du in andren Threads für Antworten gibst.
> 
> 
> ...



Waren die Zwerge jemals negativ eingestellt gegenüber der Magie ? Nein ? Warum sollten sie also keine Magie anwenden ? Sie leben seit langer Zeit auf engstem Raum mit den Magiern, es ist gut möglich, dass die Gnome die Zwerge in Magie unterrichtet haben.


----------



## WhiteSeb (28. Juli 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Waren die Zwerge jemals negativ eingestellt gegenüber der Magie ? Nein ? Warum sollten sie also keine Magie anwenden ? Sie leben seit langer Zeit auf engstem Raum mit den Magiern, es ist gut möglich, dass die Gnome die Zwerge in Magie unterrichtet haben.




Das is mehr so ne Glaubenssache ^^
Blizz kanns ja auslegen wie sie wollen, aber für mich sind Zwerge reine Krieger, die mit Äxten oder Hämmern drauf kloppen.

Kenne keine Geschichte, in der Zwerge was mit Magie zu tun haben.
Im gegenteil, in den meisten Geschichten verabscheuen sie diese sogar.
Als Beispiel nehm ich mal so sachen wie HdR oder "Die Zwerge".

Aber denke, das sind eher so diese typischen "Klischee-Zwerge".
^^


----------



## mmeCeliné (28. Juli 2010)

Zylenia schrieb:


> Aber andere gehen überhaupt nicht,das wäre der Nachtelf-Magier und der Tauren-Pala und noch so einige merkwürdige Kombinationen.



nö


----------



## Terella (28. Juli 2010)

Ich würd mal gern was zu Tauren Paladinen sagen: ich meine irgendwo gehört oder gelesen zu haben, dass die Tauren "Das zweite Auge der Erdenmutter" gefunden zu haben (erstes auge: mond -> druiden, zweites auge: sonne -> paladine) damit würd sich eig erklären warum es Tauren palas geben wird


----------



## Wiikend (28. Juli 2010)

Zylenia schrieb:


> Wobei 10.000 Jahre sehr kurz ist für die Elfen,waren die nicht unsterblich?
> Einige Klassen-Rassen Kombis sind schon merkwürdig Tauren-Pala



Betonung auf WAREN...Bzw Tauren Palas sind in der lore vorhanden bzw sie passen gut dazu sonne und so mimimi wenn man zuhört reden die davon mimi WAYNE Tauren palas gehören verboten wie das gesammte pack der horde...

Wers nicht versteht soll es nicht Zitieren(schreibt mans so? kp) und mich in ruhe lassen

Mfg Wiikend


----------



## Hosenschisser (30. Juli 2010)

WhiteSeb schrieb:


> Du musst das ganze einfach mal aus loretechnischer Sicht sehen:
> 
> *Wenn das Thema mit Lore zu tun hat, tu ich das NUR.
> *
> ...


----------



## Hosenschisser (30. Juli 2010)

DenniBoy16 schrieb:


> aber nachtelf magier? ... gut vllt schon vorbereitung auf eines der nächsten addons (brennende legion^^)




Lies mal die ganzen Antworten hier, dann erübrigt sich dein Fragezeichen.

Der Zusammenhang von der Rückkehr der Hochgeborenen und der brennnenden Legion erschliesst sich mir leider überhaupt nicht.


----------



## xxardon (30. Juli 2010)

und kann mir einer erklären warum es nicht mensch druide gibt... wenn man einen worgen als druiden nimmt ist man ja auch mensch druide (am anfang)... also müste es ja sogar noch untote druiden geben... (untote haben alles klassen vom menschen auser pala... (da sie ja menschen waren))....


----------



## Shaila (30. Juli 2010)

xxardon schrieb:


> und kann mir einer erklären warum es nicht mensch druide gibt... wenn man einen worgen als druiden nimmt ist man ja auch mensch druide (am anfang)... also müste es ja sogar noch untote druiden geben... (untote haben alles klassen vom menschen auser pala... (da sie ja menschen waren))....



Die Worgen sind angeblich die Schöpfung der Nachtelfen, welche mit der Natur verbunden sind, wie kein anderes Volk.


----------



## Dragó82 (30. Juli 2010)

WhiteSeb schrieb:


> Das is mehr so ne Glaubenssache ^^
> Blizz kanns ja auslegen wie sie wollen, aber für mich sind Zwerge reine Krieger, die mit Äxten oder Hämmern drauf kloppen.
> 
> Kenne keine Geschichte, in der Zwerge was mit Magie zu tun haben.
> ...



Also wie du schon sagst denkst du an den Typischen Fantasy Klischee Zwerg. Der halt Bier Trinkt und Magie hast das sind in WOW die Eisenschmiede Zwerge ,sie haben kein großes Verständnis von Magie und trinken gern Bier und feiern halt gern. Die Wildhammer Zwerge wie oben schon beschrieben wurde, sind ein sehr Natur verbundenes Zwergen Volk. Sie können Natur Magie verwenden und sind für eben dies auch sehr offen. Edit übrigens gibt es sogar nicht nur Schamanen bei ihnen sonder sogar einige Druiden. Sie glauben wie die Tauren an die Erden Mutter und haben eine Abneigung gegen Technologie .

Und Nun zu den Dunkeleisen Zwerge, sie sind Fast schon ein Magiesches Zwergen Volk, ihre Führer wahren immer mächtig im Umgang mit Magie und sie scheuen sich nicht sie einzusetzen.  Zwergen Hexenmeister sind auch nicht wirklich Hexenmeister, sondern Schatten Magier die halt dunkel Magie nutzen.  Das einzeige was sie je Beschworen haben war kein mächtiger Dämon aber  Ragnaros ist ja auch nicht schlecht .


----------



## MrBlaki (30. Juli 2010)

Also so manch einer hier ist echt nicht grade schlau...
Keine Ahnung von der Lore haben aber sagen das Tauren Paladine unlogisch sind xDD
Die sind sowas von derbe logisch.


----------



## Feindflieger (30. Juli 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Die Worgen sind angeblich die Schöpfung der Nachtelfen, welche mit der Natur verbunden sind, wie kein anderes Volk.



Die Worgen stammen eig. aus einer anderen Welt und wurden von den Nachtelfen das erstemal im Kampf gegen Sargeras beschworen. Beim zweiten Mal von Arugal. 

Wie sie das mit den Worgdruiden erklären wollen erschliesst sich mir noch nicht.


----------



## Dragó82 (30. Juli 2010)

Der grund bei den Worgdruiden dürfte doch ganz logisch sein . Ein Worg ist ein Humanoid der sich in ein Tier Verwandelt und ein Druide ist ein  das selbe halt nur mit Natur Magie. Wen die sich schon in Wölfe verwandeln können warum nicht auch in was anderes . Würde mich nicht wundern wen das die Lore Erklärung wäre.


----------



## No_ones (30. Juli 2010)

Zylenia schrieb:


> Wobei 10.000 Jahre sehr kurz ist für die Elfen,waren die nicht unsterblich?


mein char  sieht komischerweiße immernoch genauso aus wie an dem tag an dem ich ihn erstellt habe ! xD


----------



## Feindflieger (30. Juli 2010)

Dragó82 schrieb:


> Der grund bei den Worgdruiden dürfte doch ganz logisch sein . Ein Worg ist ein Humanoid der sich in ein Tier Verwandelt und ein Druide ist ein das selbe halt nur mit Natur Magie. Wen die sich schon in Wölfe verwandeln können warum nicht auch in was anderes . Würde mich nicht wundern wen das die Lore Erklärung wäre.



Nur das die Verwandlung in einen Worg eine Krankheit ist, die die Menschen v. Gilneas später kontrollieren u einsetzen können.


----------



## WhiteSeb (30. Juli 2010)

Feindflieger schrieb:


> Nur das die Verwandlung in einen Worg eine Krankheit ist, die die Menschen v. Gilneas später kontrollieren u einsetzen können.




Dank der Macht der Nachtelfdruiden.


----------



## Puhudus (30. Juli 2010)

hi normalerweise bin ich nur ein stiller beobachter aber jetzt möchte ich mich auch mal zuwort melden 

warum nachtelfen magier werden können und warum tauren pala und priester bekommen wurde ja schon gesagt aber viele hier verwechseln lore mit spielmechanik

zb kann ein untoter priester werden weil es laut lore nur untote-schattenpriester gibt und unter den dreanai die das licht mehr lieber als alles andere gibt es loretechnisch keine schattenpriester nur kann man die spielmechanik nicht einfach so verändern das es mitder lore übereinstimmt deshalb gibt dadurch untote heiligpriester und dreanai-schattenpriester

und zum thema paladin möchte ich noch loswerden allianz hat paladine horde nicht die horde hatblutelf-blutritter und die tauren werden sonnenritter in der spielmechanik ein und das selbe loretechnisch ein gewaltiger unterschied

und warum menschen erst jetzt jäger werden können und blutelfen auch erst jetzt kriegeer ist ganz einfach vor wotkl hatten die völker maximal 6 auswählbare klassen dies wurde mit dem dk geändert und bei der charerschaffung sind jetzt alle klassen sichtbar also entwickelt blizz das so weiter das es neue rassenklassen kombis gibt

und bitte nörgelt nicht an jeder kleinigkeit rum ohne es live gesehen zu haben bzw. ohne den lore hintergrund zu kennen


----------



## Shaila (30. Juli 2010)

Feindflieger schrieb:


> Die Worgen stammen eig. aus einer anderen Welt und wurden von den Nachtelfen das erstemal im Kampf gegen Sargeras beschworen. Beim zweiten Mal von Arugal.
> 
> Wie sie das mit den Worgdruiden erklären wollen erschliesst sich mir noch nicht.



Das ist nicht zu 100% geklärt. Es steht fest, dass die Worgen mit der Sense von Elune in Verbindung stehen und das diese Sense einer Nachtelfin erschienen ist. Klingt für mich wenig nach Legion. Fraglich ist, wieso die Worgen die Nachtelfen "verraten" haben und es bleibt die Frage, woher die Sense wirklich erschienen ist. Wenn sie wirklich von Elune ist, könnte sie ein Schlüsselstein zum Kontakt mit Elune und somit der einzig wahren Göttin sein.

Des Weiteren wird bereits von Blizzard selbst erzählt, dass diese Worgen in enger Verbindung mit einem DRUIDENorden der Nachtelfen stehen.


----------



## Feindflieger (30. Juli 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Das ist nicht zu 100% geklärt. Es steht fest, dass die Worgen mit der Sense von Elune in Verbindung stehen und das diese Sense einer Nachtelfin erschienen ist. Klingt für mich wenig nach Legion. Fraglich ist, wieso die Worgen die Nachtelfen "verraten" haben und es bleibt die Frage, woher die Sense wirklich erschienen ist. Wenn sie wirklich von Elune ist, könnte sie ein Schlüsselstein zum Kontakt mit Elune und somit der einzig wahren Göttin sein.



Stellt sich nur noch die Frage woher Arugal dann die Worgen beschwor, btw was meinst du mit " die Nachtelfen verraten" ? 

Soweit ich weiß haben die Worgen damals zusammen mit den Nachtelfen gegen die Legion gekämpft, während die naja Arugal-Worgen erst gegen die Geißel eingesetzt worden u dann auf alles losgingen inklusive Gilneas.


----------



## Shaila (30. Juli 2010)

Feindflieger schrieb:


> Stellt sich nur noch die Frage woher Arugal dann die Worgen beschwor, btw was meinst du mit " die Nachtelfen verraten" ?
> 
> Soweit ich weiß haben die Worgen damals zusammen mit den Nachtelfen gegen die Legion gekämpft, während die naja Arugal-Worgen erst gegen die Geißel eingesetzt worden u dann auf alles losgingen inklusive Gilneas.



Mit der Zeit haben sich die Worgen einfach abgespalten, sie konnten nicht mehr kontrolliert werden durch die Nachtelfen. Seitdem ist auch die Sense von Elune verschollen. Mit Cataclysm wird die Geschichte fortgesetzt. Das mit Arugal ist mir ein Rätsel, ja. Wir werden sehen wie die Geschichte am Ende ausgeht, es ist leider noch ungeklärt, woher die Worgen kommen. Auf der einen Seite werden sie durch die Sense von Elune beschworen, aber auf der anderen Seite gelangen sie durch das Buch von Ur in die Welt. Schon seltsam.


----------



## Feindflieger (30. Juli 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Mit der Zeit haben sich die Worgen einfach abgespalten, sie konnten nicht mehr kontrolliert werden durch die Nachtelfen. Seitdem ist auch die Sense von Elune verschollen. Mit Cataclysm wird die Geschichte fortgesetzt. Das mit Arugal ist mir ein Rätsel, ja. Wir werden sehen wie die Geschichte am Ende ausgeht, es ist leider noch ungeklärt, woher die Worgen kommen. Auf der einen Seite werden sie durch die Sense von Elune beschworen, aber auf der anderen Seite gelangen sie durch das Buch von Ur in die Welt. Schon seltsam.



Das Buch von Ur war doch nur eine Abhandlung in dem unter anderen auch die Worgen erwähnt werden. Insofern ist es ein Rätsel wie Arugal sie beschwor da er das Buch wohl nur als Anreiz verwendet hat um Informationen zu beschaffen bevor er sie beschworen hat.

"Sie mögen nicht von unserer Welt sein, aber es existieren Wege zwischen ihrer Welt und unserer und mit mächtiger Magie kann man sie herholen." 

Ein Ausschnitt aus dem Buch von Ur. 
Anbei mal ein Link dazu: http://forscherliga....iki/Buch_von_Ur

Somit würden sich die Gilneas Worgen noch mehr von denen unterscheiden die durch die Sense von Elune herbeigerufen wurden, da wie du schon sagest die Sense seit damals verschollen ist.

Übrigens beschwor die Sense nach einiger Zeit immer mehr Worgen, die nehme ich zumindest an nicht mehr unter der Kontrolle der Nachtelfen standen und man somit den Verrat erklären könnte.


----------



## Hosenschisser (30. Juli 2010)

xxardon schrieb:


> und kann mir einer erklären warum es nicht mensch druide gibt... wenn man einen worgen als druiden nimmt ist man ja auch mensch druide (am anfang)... also müste es ja sogar noch untote druiden geben... (untote haben alles klassen vom menschen auser pala... (da sie ja menschen waren))....






Feindflieger schrieb:


> Die Worgen stammen eig. aus einer anderen Welt und wurden von den Nachtelfen das erstemal im Kampf gegen Sargeras beschworen. Beim zweiten Mal von Arugal.
> 
> Wie sie das mit den Worgdruiden erklären wollen erschliesst sich mir noch nicht.



Die ursprünglichen Worgen wurden erstmals von den einer speziellen Gruppe Druiden-Nachtelfen, mit der Sense von Elune, nach Azeroth geholt. 

Da durch diese Worgen, die Menschen von Gilneas infiziert wurden, fühlen sich die Nachtelfen für sie verantwortlich und bieten ihnen Darnassus als neue Heimat. Gilneas wird ja zerstört.


Wenn man nun in einer fremden Kultur lebt, wird man automatisch durch diese beeinflußt. Also wird es sicher einige Mensch/Worgen geben, die sich für das druidentum interessieren und sich ausbilden lassen.

Mit Sturmwind Menschen und verlassenen hat das nichts zu tun.


----------



## Dragó82 (30. Juli 2010)

Arugal hat mit Hilfe des Buches von Ur einen anderen Weg gefunden die Worgen in unsere Welt zu bringen. Er suchte nach einer Waffe gegen die Geißel und fand in Urs Aufzeichnungen berichte eben über die Worgen.

Übrigens die Sense tauchte ja noch mal auf in Dämmerwald  da öffnete sie ebenfalls ein Portal in die Welt der Worgen und so kamen sie in den Wald . Die Sens Liegt wohl nun auch unter Kara. 
Es ist übrigens nicht klar ob die Sense wirklich Worgen in unsere Welt holt oder ob sie ein es ermöglicht zum Worg zu werden. Was ich von der Cata Lore bisher mitbekommen haben scheint wohl ehr letzeres zu stimmen.

Edit : ich sollte mir nichts zu essen holen wärend ich schreibe sonst ist schon alles zu spät.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaila (30. Juli 2010)

Dragó82 schrieb:


> Arugal hat mit Hilfe des Buches von Ur einen anderen Weg gefunden die Worgen in unsere Welt zu bringen. Er suchte nach einer Waffe gegen die Geißel und fand in Urs Aufzeichnungen berichte eben über die Worgen.
> 
> Übrigens die Sense tauchte ja noch mal auf in Dämmerwald da öffnete sie ebenfalls ein Portal in die Welt der Worgen und so kamen sie in den Wald . Die Sens Liegt wohl nun auch unter Kara.
> Es ist übrigens nicht klar ob die Sense wirklich Worgen in unsere Welt holt oder ob sie ein es ermöglicht zum Worg zu werden. Was ich von der Cata Lore bisher mitbekommen haben scheint wohl ehr letzeres zu stimmen.



Die Sense liegt unter Kara ? Wie kommst du darauf ?

Aber mal so nebenbei: Das wäre DER Grund die Karazhan Gruft zu eröffnen.


----------



## Dragó82 (30. Juli 2010)

In der Q Reihe im Dämmer wald wo es eben genau um die Worgen geht wird unter anderem gesagt das Schwarze reitter aus dem [font="arial, tahoma, verdana, helvetica"]Gebirgspass der Totenwinde nach der Sense fragten und sie suchten. Da danach nie wieder von der Sense die Rede ist und diese Reiter ja nur aus Kara kommen können und sie nicht Oben Lag und außerdem rein zufällig die Worgen eine Riesige Basis in den Verwüsteten landen haben werden nehme ich das mal stark an. Zu viele zufälle halt.[/font]
[font="arial, tahoma, verdana, helvetica"] [/font]
[font="arial, tahoma, verdana, helvetica"]Edit: grad noch mal rum gelesen Der Kara Keller wird wohl zu bleiben, die Sense ist nun in Gilneas und Teil der Worgen Start Quest.[/font]


----------



## Shaila (30. Juli 2010)

Dragó82 schrieb:


> In der Q Reihe im Dämmer wald wo es eben genau um die Worgen geht wird unter anderem gesagt das Schwarze reitter aus dem [font="arial, tahoma, verdana, helvetica"]Gebirgspass der Totenwinde nach der Sense fragten und sie suchten. Da danach nie wieder von der Sense die Rede ist und diese Reiter ja nur aus Kara kommen können und sie nicht Oben Lag und außerdem rein zufällig die Worgen eine Riesige Basis in den Verwüsteten landen haben werden nehme ich das mal stark an. Zu viele zufälle halt.[/font]
> [font="arial, tahoma, verdana, helvetica"] [/font]
> [font="arial, tahoma, verdana, helvetica"]Edit: grad noch mal rum gelesen Der Kara Keller wird wohl zu bleiben, die Sense ist nun in Gilneas und Teil der Worgen Start Quest.[/font]



Schade, hätte Potential gehabt. Ich hoffe die Geschichte wird gut erzählt.


----------



## Boccanegra (30. Juli 2010)

Hosenschisser schrieb:


> Da verbiegt sich nichts. Man könnte sagen der Kreis schließt sich.



Natürlich wird die Lore gebogen. Und zwar, dass die Balken nur so krachen. Zur Zeit spült geradezu eine Sturzflut an Retcons über die WOW-Lore hinweg. So war Magieanwendung bei den Nachtelfen nicht einfach nur verboten, sondern es stand darauf die Todesstrafe. Die [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] Shen´dralar haben sich nicht einfach nur in eine selbstgewählte "splendid isolation" zurückgezogen, sondern mussten die Nachtelfen fliehen, sich vor ihnen verbergen, denn andernfalls wären sie, vogelfrei, wie sie als Arcanisten waren, sofort ausgemerzt worden. Mal von der Kleinigkeit abgesehen, dass die [/font][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Shen´dralar genau das taten, was später den Sin'dorei als schlimmstes Verbrechen überhaupt von den Nachtelfen und der Allianz vorgeworfen wurde: sie benutzten über Jahrtausende hinweg dämonische Energie als "Nahrungsquelle" (so wie viel später über einen sehr viel kürzeren Zeitraum die Sin'dorei), wobei sie nicht davor zurückschreckten, auch ihre eigene Art in großem Stile abzuschlachten zur Abzapfung ihrer Lebensenergie. Man fragt sich, was sie heute als "Nahrungsquelle" nutzen ... die Sin'dorei haben ja nun mit dem durch das Opfer M'urus gereinigten Sunwell eine neue und integere Quelle gefunden, eine Art Antidote gegen die Verseuchung mit Fel-Energie ... aber worauf greifen die [/font][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Shen´dralar zu? Welche schmutzigen Geheimnisse verbergen sich hinter den "Nachtelfenmagiern"?[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Es ist schlechterdings ohne massiven Retcon nicht möglich, dass die [/font][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Shen´dralar wieder Teil der Nachtelfengesellschaft sind oder mit diesen in einer Allianz leben. Nach alter Lore würden die Nachtelfen die [/font][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Shen´dralar, so sie sich vor ihnen zeigen, sofort töten und das ganze Volk, wenn möglich, vollständig ausrotten.[/font] [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Aber Blizzard ist Herr der Warcraft-Lore und kann damit tun, was immer es will. Also wird die Geschichte eben wider das gebogen, was bislang gültige Lore war.[/font]


----------



## Shaila (30. Juli 2010)

Boccanegra schrieb:


> Natürlich wird die Lore gebogen. Und zwar, dass die Balken nur so krachen. Zur Zeit spült geradezu eine Sturzflut an Retcons über die WOW-Lore hinweg. So war Magieanwendung bei den Nachtelfen nicht einfach nur verboten, sondern es stand darauf die Todesstrafe. Die [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] Shen´dralar haben sich nicht einfach nur in eine selbstgewählte "splendid isolation" zurückgezogen, sondern mussten die Nachtelfen fliehen, sich vor ihnen verbergen, denn andernfalls wären sie, vogelfrei, wie sie als Arcanisten waren, sofort ausgemerzt worden. Mal von der Kleinigkeit abgesehen, dass die [/font][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Shen´dralar genau das taten, was später den Sin'dorei als schlimmstes Verbrechen überhaupt von den Nachtelfen und der Allianz vorgeworfen wurde: sie benutzten über Jahrtausende hinweg dämonische Energie als "Nahrungsquelle" (so wie viel später über einen sehr viel kürzeren Zeitraum die Sin'dorei), wobei sie nicht davor zurückschreckten, auch ihre eigene Art in großem Stile abzuschlachten zur Abzapfung ihrer Lebensenergie. Man fragt sich, was sie heute als "Nahrungsquelle" nutzen ... die Sin'dorei haben ja nun mit dem durch das Opfer M'urus gereinigten Sunwell eine neue und integere Quelle gefunden, eine Art Antidote gegen die Verseuchung mit Fel-Energie ... aber worauf greifen die [/font][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Shen´dralar zu? Welche schmutzigen Geheimnisse verbergen sich hinter den "Nachtelfenmagiern"?[/font]
> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Es ist schlechterdings ohne massiven Retcon nicht möglich, dass die [/font][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Shen´dralar wieder Teil der Nachtelfengesellschaft sind oder mit diesen in einer Allianz leben. Nach alter Lore würden die Nachtelfen die [/font][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Shen´dralar, so sie sich vor ihnen zeigen, sofort töten und das ganze Volk, wenn möglich, vollständig ausrotten.[/font] [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Aber Blizzard ist Herr der Warcraft-Lore und kann damit tun, was immer es will. Also wird die Geschichte eben wider das gebogen, was bislang gültige Lore war.[/font]




Eine Geschichte bleibt nicht an einem Punkt stehen. Der eine Shendralar der sich zeigt wird auch sofort bewacht und man bemerkt, dass er alles andere als willkommen ist. Außerdem hat er sich ja ohne feindliche Handlung friedlich gezeigt, es wäre unehrenvoll, ihn dann einfach zu töten.


----------



## Derulu (30. Juli 2010)

Was mich Loretechnisch jetzt grade mitnimmt: Worgendruiden

Man startet die ersten wenigen Lvl als Mensch (ohne Verwandlung) und muss sich da aber schon für den Weg des Druiden entscheiden...es gibt aber gar keine Menschendruiden, ihnen fehlt die Verbindung zu der Natur oder den Naturgöttern (Cenarius bei Nachtelfen, Loa bei Trollen, Erdenmutters rechtes Auge- Mond)...erst mit Lvl 5 oder somutiert man zu Worg, bei dem eine Naturverbundenheit nachvollziehbar wäre...wie man DAS hinbiegt würde mich interessieren, weiß das einer?


----------



## Dragó82 (30. Juli 2010)

Erst mit Level 10 entscheidet man sich für einen Baum und Lore Technisch sind Worg Dudus so oder so nur Ferals . 

Und noch was zu den Meckeren:
Nie Spielmechanik mit Lore verwechseln. Damit dieses spiel funktioniert muss man es immer etwas hinbiegen ist schon seit Classic so. Man siehe nur die Nachtelfen oder Untoten Priester . Erstere würden Lore Technisch Arkane und Natur Magie nutzen im spiel natürlich Heilige und Schatten wobei grade 2 garnicht möglich wäre als Nachtelf. Ein Untoter Holy Priester wäre Lore technisch nur eins Suizidal veranlagt, Heilige Energie tötet Untote.


----------



## Pusillin (30. Juli 2010)

WhiteSeb schrieb:


> Aber mich stört es einfach, dass Blizzard die Nachtelfen nun wieder zu Magiern macht.
> Als ob die Elfen nichts aus ihren früheren Fehlern gelernt hätten.
> Ich halte das ganze für unlogisch.



Vielleicht wird es ja ähnlich wie bei den Todesrittern, dass man 
ersteinmal etwas Anerkennung erlangen muss oder so - wobei ich das selber für unwahrscheinlich halte.
Wohl eher wird diese optioanle Questreihe, dies in Dala gab nach Darnassus, fortgesetzt, um so
den Verlauf des Verhältnisses zur Magie offen zu legen (der sich dann ja zu Gunsten dieser wenden wird).


----------



## Derulu (30. Juli 2010)

Dragó82 schrieb:


> Erst mit Level 10 entscheidet man sich für einen Baum und Lore Technisch sind Worg Dudus so oder so nur Ferals .
> 
> Und noch was zu den Meckeren:
> Nie Spielmechanik mit Lore verwechseln. Damit dieses spiel funktioniert muss man es immer etwas hinbiegen ist schon seit Classic so. Man siehe nur die Nachtelfen oder Untoten Priester . Erstere würden Lore Technisch Arkane und Natur Magie nutzen im spiel natürlich Heilige und Schatten wobei grade 2 garnicht möglich wäre als Nachtelf. Ein Untoter Holy Priester wäre Lore technisch nur eins Suizidal veranlagt, Heilige Energie tötet Untote.



Ja man muss sich erst mit Lvl 10 für einen Baum entscheiden...aber mit Lvl 1 für einen Druiden


----------



## Kleina Jäga (30. Juli 2010)

Guckt unten


----------



## Kleina Jäga (30. Juli 2010)

Boccanegra schrieb:


> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] ... aber worauf greifen die [/font][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Shen´dralar zu? Welche schmutzigen Geheimnisse verbergen sich hinter den "Nachtelfenmagiern"?[/font]



Auf die Teufelsenergie aus den Wurzeln im Düsterbruch


----------



## Runenleser (30. Juli 2010)

ich finde nach wie vor das idt ein absloutes unding storymäßig gesehn! das und tauren pala's geben sich an lächerlichkeit die klinke in die hand...die nachtelfen haben schon mal halb azeroth versenkt weil sie mit magie rumgespielt haben und die brennende legion auf die welt geholt haben und nun haben nachtelfen WIEDER MAGIER???? finds teilweise echt schlimm wie blizz ihre eigene wow geschichte komplett ignorieren -.-


----------



## Long_Wolf (30. Juli 2010)

Is mir schlecht

nach eurer Logik hätten die Allierten damals auch jeden Deutschen ausrotten müssen, waren ja alles Nazis...

Was hamse gemacht ? 
Keine eigene Armee für Deutschland, Reparations - Zahlungen ba...guckt in eure Geschichtsbücher.

Und was ist davon übrig geblieben ? 

Richtich, nuscht. 

Und da wundert ihr euch das wenn den Nachtelfen das Wasser bis zum Hals steht die ihre ungeliebten Verwandten wieder aufnehmen ? Also mir als Nachtelf wärs egal wenn einer von *denen* im Kampf gegen Todesschwinge draufgeht, besser ER als ICH und wenn er dem ollen Drachen vorher ne Schuppe wegkokelt damit ich ein paar Pfeile in seinem Fleisch parken kann um so besser.

Und was ich hier wieder alles an Halbwissen lese, ich hab schon graue Haare...

Beispiel WORGEN : Man startet als Druide weil das SPIEL das vorgibt, als was soll man den sonst starten ? Als Lvl 1 Gilneas-Bewohner ? 

Beispiel TAUREN : Die Lore verändert sich immer und immer wieder, und das schon vorher geschriebene mit Sonne & Mond als Augen der Erdenmutter ist seit die Tauren im Spiel sind so... Wo ist also die Unlogik darin das einige Tauren sogenannte Sonnenritter werden die dann dieselben Kräfte besitzen wie Paladine die dem Licht folgen ? Ich seh keine ...


Leute kommt zu euch Lore heisst Hintergrundgeschichte und die ändert sich stetig ! Anführer wechseln oder sterben, ganze Völker ändern sich (siehe Orks die der Legion anheimfallen, es gibt immer noch Höllenorcs) Städte gehen unter oder werden neu aufgebaut...

Lore ist NIE in Stein gemeisselt, kann sie auch gar nicht in einem Spiel das sich immer und immer wieder verändert und weiterentwickelt.

Des weiteren tun einige hier so als sei ein Volk immer und überall einer Meinung und es gäbe keinerlei Abweichler, dabei zitieren dieselben Leute mit Vergnügen das es Spaltungen gegeben hat...in jedem Volk.

Selbst die Tauren haben die Grimmtotem, gewissenlose Söldner und hinterhältige Mistviecher. Und was die ach so edlen Draenei angeht, deren Eredar-Brüdern stehen wir gegenüber ! Die dienen der brennenden Legion oder sind derweil selbst "Dämonen"! Also nix mit " Nur Licht & kein Schatten".

Kein Volk innerhalb der Lore von World of Warcraft hat nur eine Fraktion, nur eine Meinung und nur eine in Stein gemeisselte Ansicht darüber wie die Welt zu sein hat !


----------



## Aeiouz (30. Juli 2010)

Naja ich bin auch gegen den Lorebruch aber ich denke, dass sie es sich so erklären, dass die Nachtelfen in Feralas und dem Düsterbruch auch Magier waren und sind, und versuchen sich mit den jetztigen Nachtelfen zu verbünden.

Langer Satz


----------



## Asmodain (30. Juli 2010)

Ob Lore und Geschichte als Hintergrund wichtig sind ist fast 2. rangig denke in erster Linie dienen die neuen Klassen/Rassen einfach der vielfalt der zu spielenden Kombinationen auch im bezug darauf das man mal die Fraktion wechseln will, schätze die Geschichte von WoW steht was das angeht hinten an.


----------



## Runenleser (30. Juli 2010)

@[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]*Long_Wolf: *[/font][font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]du hast durchaus recht was die tauren palas angeht (obwohl ich das mit dem 2. auge der erdenmutter noch nie gehört habe) da muss man erstmal warten wie das story mäßig geklärt wird aber die nachtelfen magier hatten ja die welt welt fast zerstörrt darum wurde arkane magie bei denen verboten...jetzt einfach zu sagen friede freude eierkuchen wäre als würden die höllenorcs ein teil der horde werden...es spricht zwar nichts gegen das es splitter fraktionen innerhalb der nachtelfen gibt die arkane magie betreiben aber wie du schon bei den grimmtotems angeführt hast macht es keinen sinn diese dann als spielbare klasse zu integrieren...schließlich gibts auch keine tauren schurken obwohl die grimmtotem tauren welche haben es gibt auch keine menschen schamanen als spielbare klasse obwohl es auch einen menschen schamanen in der tiefscharzen grotte gibt -.- natürlich sind alle diese kompinationen möglich die frage ist aber ob sie story mäßig sinnvoll sind[/font]


----------



## Boccanegra (31. Juli 2010)

Long_Wolf schrieb:


> Und da wundert ihr euch das wenn den Nachtelfen das Wasser bis zum Hals steht die ihre ungeliebten Verwandten wieder aufnehmen ? Also mir als Nachtelf wärs egal wenn einer von *denen* im Kampf gegen Todesschwinge draufgeht, besser ER als ICH und wenn er dem ollen Drachen vorher ne Schuppe wegkokelt damit ich ein paar Pfeile in seinem Fleisch parken kann um so besser.
> 
> Und was ich hier wieder alles an Halbwissen lese, ich hab schon graue Haare...


Ja, darüber wundere ich mich. Und jeder, der die Lore kennt, und zwar über das bisschen ingame-Lore in WOW hinaus, wundert sich. Wundern tun sich nur jene nicht, die nur eine oberflächliche Kenntnis der Lore haben. Oder denen die Lore sonst wo vorbeigeht, Hauptsache man kann einen coolen N11-Magier spielen. 

10.000 Jahren lang, also seit dem Krieg der Ahnen und der Verbannung der Hochelfen wurde jeder Nachtelf, der sich der arkanen Magie bediente, hingerichtet. 10.000 Jahre lang. Weil der Gebrauch der arkanen Magie das Volk der Nachtelfen seinerzeit nahezu ausrottete und die gesamte Welt ins Verderben gestürzt hätte.  Und das ist nicht etwa alte Geschichte, denn viele von jenen, die diese "Hinrichtungspolitik" unter den Nachtelfen betrieben, leben ja noch unter ihnen. Die Leute, die vor kurzem noch Nachtelfen töteten, weil sie sich arkaner Kräfte bedienten, sollen nun vergessen haben, was vor 10.000 Jahren geschah? Oder warum Magie und Magier geächtet, gejagt und getötet wurden? 

Die Ächtung des Gebrauchs arkaner Mächte ist seit 10.000 Jahren das strengste und am schärfsten durchgesetzte Tabu in der Nachtelfen-Gesellschaft. Und jetzt wird innerhalb weniger Jahre, denn die WOW-Geschichte umfasst ja noch nicht einmal ein Jahrzehnt (WotLK spielt 7 Jahre nach Orcs & Humans, rd. 3 Jahre nach den Geschehnissen bei Start von WOW) - dieses Tabu, das 10.000 Jahre lang mit aller Strenge galt, vergessen? Und die  Shen'dralar, die sich Jahrtausende lang von dämonischer Energie ernährten, und die, um Lebensenergie zu gewinnen, Tausende Jahre lang Elfen, das eigene Volk, schlachteten wie Vieh, werden als Waffenbrüder willkommen geheissen? Das ist eine derart wilde Verbiegung der bisherigen Lore, dass das nur jemand nicht wahrhaben kann, der nur Halbwissen über die Lore hat. Also: was Lore-Halbwissen betrifft: an der eigenen Nase fassen.  

Wie Asmodain in diesem Thread richtig schrieb: "[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]in erster Linie dienen die neuen Klassen/Rassen einfach der vielfalt der zu spielenden Kombinationen auch im bezug darauf das man mal die Fraktion wechseln will, schätze die Geschichte von WoW steht was das angeht hinten an."[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Da der Masse der Spieler die Lore entweder egal ist oder bereit sind jeden noch so absurden Schwenk mitzumachen, was Wunder, wenn Blizzard die eigene Lore auch nicht mehr so recht ernst nimmt. Das ist wie mit den Fliegen und der Scheisse: was Millionen fressen, kann so schlecht nicht sein. Und da die Änderungen von Millionen "gefressen" werden, kann diese Scheisse auch nur gut schmecken. Wohl bekomm's.[/font]


----------



## Shaila (31. Juli 2010)

Boccanegra schrieb:


> Ja, darüber wundere ich mich. Und jeder, der die Lore kennt, und zwar über das bisschen ingame-Lore in WOW hinaus, wundert sich. Wundern tun sich nur jene nicht, die nur eine oberflächliche Kenntnis der Lore haben. Oder denen die Lore sonst wo vorbeigeht, Hauptsache man kann einen coolen N11-Magier spielen.
> 
> 10.000 Jahren lang, also seit dem Krieg der Ahnen und der Verbannung der Hochelfen wurde jeder Nachtelf, der sich der arkanen Magie bediente, hingerichtet. 10.000 Jahre lang. Weil der Gebrauch der arkanen Magie das Volk der Nachtelfen seinerzeit nahezu ausrottete und die gesamte Welt ins Verderben gestürzt hätte. Und das ist nicht etwa alte Geschichte, denn viele von jenen, die diese "Hinrichtungspolitik" unter den Nachtelfen betrieben, leben ja noch unter ihnen. Die Leute, die vor kurzem noch Nachtelfen töteten, weil sie sich arkaner Kräfte bedienten, sollen nun vergessen haben, was vor 10.000 Jahren geschah? Oder warum Magie und Magier geächtet, gejagt und getötet wurden?
> 
> ...



10.000 Jahre sind eine sehr kurzer Zeit für einen Nachtelfen. Wenn man sich nur _oberflächlich_ mit der Geschichte befasst hat, sollte man dies allerdings wissen. Ich kann nur immer wieder sagen: Zeiten ändern sich! Wie sollen es die Nachtelfen denn rechtfertigen, dass sie an der Seite verbündeter Magier überall innerhalb der Allianz in den Kampf ziehen, aber ihre eigenen Magier verstoßen ? Ist das gerecht ? Die Nachtelfen waren damals so ziemlich die einzigen, die Magie wirklich anwendeten, doch mittlerweile hat es sich querbet durch die verschiedensten Völker gezogen. Es macht KEINEN SINN mehr, die Magie abzulehnen.


----------



## *-*-WingZero-*-* (31. Juli 2010)

Naja Nachtelf Mage ist pervers wiederspricht der ganzen Warcraft story...


----------



## benniboy (31. Juli 2010)

*-*-WingZero-*-* schrieb:


> Naja Nachtelf Mage ist pervers wiederspricht der ganzen Warcraft story...


Nein tut sie nicht! Da hat wohl jemand in der Warcraft Lore nicht richtig aufgepasst. Blizzard wird sich schon was einfallen lassen damit sie es glabuwürdig ins Spiel implentieren können. Sei es durch ein Buch, Quest oder sonst was.


----------



## Boccanegra (31. Juli 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> 10.000 Jahre sind eine sehr kurzer Zeit für einen Nachtelfen. Wenn man sich nur _oberflächlich_ mit der Geschichte befasst hat, sollte man dies allerdings wissen. Ich kann nur immer wieder sagen: Zeiten ändern sich! Wie sollen es die Nachtelfen denn rechtfertigen, dass sie an der Seite verbündeter Magier überall innerhalb der Allianz in den Kampf ziehen, aber ihre eigenen Magier verstoßen ? Ist das gerecht ? Die Nachtelfen waren damals so ziemlich die einzigen, die Magie wirklich anwendeten, doch mittlerweile hat es sich querbet durch die verschiedensten Völker gezogen. Es macht KEINEN SINN mehr, die Magie abzulehnen.



Du hast das Argument mit den 10.000 Jahren und dass die selben Leute, die 10.000 Jahre lang dieses Verbot an den eigenen Leute exekutierten, also Nachtelfen bis in die Gegenwart herauf für den Gebrauch arkaner Kräfte töteten, immer noch da sind, und immer noch genau wissen, warum dieses Verbot erlassen wurde, nicht verstanden. Das Verbot der Magie macht immer noch absolut Sinn, denn auf lange Sicht wird jeder, der sich der arkanen Magie bedient, korrumpiert. Das ist keine Möglichkeit, sondern niedergeschriebenes Lore-Fact (siehe dazu "World of Warcraft - The Role Playing Game, Seite 248-249 und Dark Faction, Seite 118). Die Nachtelfen wissen sehr gut, wo der damit verbundene Wahnsinn schon einmal endete, nämlich im "Krieg der Ahnen" der beinahe die  Auslöschung sämtlichen Lebens auf Azeroth bewirkt hätte. Das haben (nach alter Lore) die Nachtelfen nie vergessen ... Kunststück, sind doch immer noch die Veteranen jenes Krieges unter ihnen. Sie wissen, dass das Arkane in Korruption und Dämonisierung führt. Darum das Verbot. 

Aber n11-mages sind ja so cool ...


----------



## Boccanegra (31. Juli 2010)

benniboy schrieb:


> Nein tut sie nicht! Da hat wohl jemand in der Warcraft Lore nicht richtig aufgepasst. Blizzard wird sich schon was einfallen lassen damit sie es glabuwürdig ins Spiel implentieren können. Sei es durch ein Buch, Quest oder sonst was.


So was nennt man Retcon. Was meint: umschreiben der bisher gültigen Lore. Denn nach den bislang gültigen Lore-Büchern hat WingZero  völlig recht: es widerspricht völlig dem, was in den offiziellen Lore-Büchern (Dark Faction, [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]World of Warcraft - The Role Playing Game u.a.) zu Nachtelfen und arkaner Magie steht.[/font]


----------



## Booma (31. Juli 2010)

Derulu schrieb:


> Was mich Loretechnisch jetzt grade mitnimmt: Worgendruiden
> 
> Man startet die ersten wenigen Lvl als Mensch (ohne Verwandlung) und muss sich da aber schon für den Weg des Druiden entscheiden...es gibt aber gar keine Menschendruiden, ihnen fehlt die Verbindung zu der Natur oder den Naturgöttern (Cenarius bei Nachtelfen, Loa bei Trollen, Erdenmutters rechtes Auge- Mond)...erst mit Lvl 5 oder somutiert man zu Worg, bei dem eine Naturverbundenheit nachvollziehbar wäre...wie man DAS hinbiegt würde mich interessieren, weiß das einer?



Naja in einem RPG hast du als Spieler ja auch gewisse Möglichkeiten die Herkunft und das Dasein deines Chars zu erklären.
Warum also jedes kleine Detail von Blizzard regeln lassen?
Du könntest doch einfach ein Naturverbundener Mensch sein... Einer von wenigen die in der Lage sind ganz schwach Naturzauber zu wirken.
Oder einer deiner Ahnen war schon infiziert und hat so an seine Nachfahren das Worgen-Gen/Blut weitergegeben.
Und mit der Worgeninfektion steigert sich dann dein Talent für dieses Element.

Wenn man selbst Teil der Story ist muss man nicht jede kleine Lücke von Blizzard schliessen lassen.

Schönen Abend noch


Booma


----------



## White_Sky (31. Juli 2010)

Boccanegra schrieb:


> Du hast das Argument mit den 10.000 Jahren und dass die selben Leute, die 10.000 Jahre lang dieses Verbot an den eigenen Leute exekutierten, also Nachtelfen bis in die Gegenwart herauf für den Gebrauch arkaner Kräfte töteten, immer noch da sind, und immer noch genau wissen, warum dieses Verbot erlassen wurde, nicht verstanden. Das Verbot der Magie macht immer noch absolut Sinn, *denn auf lange Sicht wird jeder, der sich der arkanen Magie bedient, korrumpiert*. Das ist keine Möglichkeit, sondern niedergeschriebenes Lore-Fact (siehe dazu "World of Warcraft - The Role Playing Game, Seite 248-249 und Dark Faction, Seite 118). Die Nachtelfen wissen sehr gut, wo der damit verbundene Wahnsinn schon einmal endete, nämlich im "Krieg der Ahnen" der beinahe die Auslöschung sämtlichen Lebens auf Azeroth bewirkt hätte. Das haben (nach alter Lore) die Nachtelfen nie vergessen ... Kunststück, sind doch immer noch die Veteranen jenes Krieges unter ihnen. *Sie wissen, dass das Arkane in Korruption und Dämonisierung führt*. Darum das Verbot.
> 
> Aber n11-mages sind ja so cool ...



Und warum gibt es dann keine Draenei-Hexenmeister?


----------



## PKMN (31. Juli 2010)

Boccanegra schrieb:


> Du hast das Argument mit den 10.000 Jahren und dass die selben Leute, die 10.000 Jahre lang dieses Verbot an den eigenen Leute exekutierten, also Nachtelfen bis in die Gegenwart herauf für den Gebrauch arkaner Kräfte töteten, immer noch da sind, und immer noch genau wissen, warum dieses Verbot erlassen wurde, nicht verstanden. Das Verbot der Magie macht immer noch absolut Sinn, denn auf lange Sicht wird jeder, der sich der arkanen Magie bedient, korrumpiert. Das ist keine Möglichkeit, sondern niedergeschriebenes Lore-Fact (siehe dazu "World of Warcraft - The Role Playing Game, Seite 248-249 und Dark Faction, Seite 118). Die Nachtelfen wissen sehr gut, wo der damit verbundene Wahnsinn schon einmal endete, nämlich im "Krieg der Ahnen" der beinahe die Auslöschung sämtlichen Lebens auf Azeroth bewirkt hätte. Das haben (nach alter Lore) die Nachtelfen nie vergessen ... Kunststück, sind doch immer noch die Veteranen jenes Krieges unter ihnen. Sie wissen, dass das Arkane in Korruption und Dämonisierung führt. Darum das Verbot.
> 
> Aber n11-mages sind ja so cool ...



Ich hasse auch Geschichten mit Wendungen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ausserdem bin ich froh das Deutschland und Frankreich immer noch Erzfeinde sind!


----------



## Boccanegra (31. Juli 2010)

PKMN schrieb:


> Ich hasse auch Geschichten mit Wendungen...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



wer die Lore nicht kennt, muss halt sinnlose Vergleiche bringen ...


----------



## PKMN (31. Juli 2010)

Boccanegra schrieb:


> wer die Lore nicht kennt, muss halt sinnlose Vergleiche bringen ...



Das erschließt du daraus? Das ich die Lore nicht kenne? 
Du bist putzig und scheinst auch nicht gerade der hellste zu sein, um zu merken das man was 
Überspitzt darstellt. Aber das finde ich toll dieses putzige <3


----------



## Boccanegra (31. Juli 2010)

PKMN schrieb:


> Das erschließt du daraus? Das ich die Lore nicht kenne?
> Du bist putzig und scheinst auch nicht gerade der hellste zu sein, um zu merken das man was
> Überspitzt darstellt. Aber das finde ich toll dieses putzige <3



Dann begründe mir mal, Du Kenner der Lore, auf Basis der Lorebooks die ich oben zitiert habe wie sich Nachtelfen-Magier mit den Aussagen dort vertragen. Auf Basis der offiziellen Lorebooks, versteht sich, und bitte mit Seitenzahl-Angabe, damit ich das nachschlagen kann.


----------



## Kersyl (31. Juli 2010)

J_0_T schrieb:


> Das mit Darnasus ist mir vor einiger zeit auch mal aufgefallen... bin ma gespannt wie die geschichte dazu aussehen wird ^^
> 
> 
> das mit den Kombinationen... gut... mag sein das einige strange aussehen... bei anderen wundert mich aber das es nicht eingführt ist... Menschen als Jäger... wurde ma zeit... selbe bei den Untoten die ja genaugenommen ja das spiegelbild der menschen sind.
> ...



Das mit dem priester ist einfach.
Es gibt immerhin auch schattenpriester, welche dunkle magien benutzen...Können palas schattenpalas werden`? nein, denn todesritter SIND schattenpaladine...wenn mans so sehen will.^^

Und zu tauren paladine:
Blutelfen paladin passt vom prinzip auch kein bisschen. diese sind von der lore her blutritter.
Taurenpaladine sind widerum sonnenläufer. Bedeutet sie beziehen ihre kraft aus dem licht. Dem licht der natur, der Sonne.


----------



## White_Sky (31. Juli 2010)

Kersyl schrieb:


> Blutelfen paladin passt vom prinzip auch kein bisschen. diese sind von der lore her blutritter.



Mit den Sunwellpatch sind sie wieder richtige Paladine.


----------



## Adfg43 (31. Juli 2010)

viele regen sich über tauren palas auf (i-wo verständlich...)
noch mehr regen sich über nachtelfen magier auf (auch verständlich...)
ich denke/hoffe dass blizz den richtigen lore hintergrund liefern wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber ich hab noch nie jmd gesehn der sich über tauren priester aufregt.
ich persönlich komm einfach nicht mit der combi schattenpriester und tauren klar^^
von daher abwarten was blizz uns liefert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaila (1. August 2010)

Boccanegra schrieb:


> Du hast das Argument mit den 10.000 Jahren und dass die selben Leute, die 10.000 Jahre lang dieses Verbot an den eigenen Leute exekutierten, also Nachtelfen bis in die Gegenwart herauf für den Gebrauch arkaner Kräfte töteten, immer noch da sind, und immer noch genau wissen, warum dieses Verbot erlassen wurde, nicht verstanden. Das Verbot der Magie macht immer noch absolut Sinn, denn auf lange Sicht wird jeder, der sich der arkanen Magie bedient, korrumpiert. Das ist keine Möglichkeit, sondern niedergeschriebenes Lore-Fact (siehe dazu "World of Warcraft - The Role Playing Game, Seite 248-249 und Dark Faction, Seite 118). Die Nachtelfen wissen sehr gut, wo der damit verbundene Wahnsinn schon einmal endete, nämlich im "Krieg der Ahnen" der beinahe die Auslöschung sämtlichen Lebens auf Azeroth bewirkt hätte. Das haben (nach alter Lore) die Nachtelfen nie vergessen ... Kunststück, sind doch immer noch die Veteranen jenes Krieges unter ihnen. Sie wissen, dass das Arkane in Korruption und Dämonisierung führt. Darum das Verbot.
> 
> Aber n11-mages sind ja so cool ...



Nur weil man Magie verwendet muss man nicht korrumpiert werden, dass ist Unsinn, nur wenn man sie falsch einsetzt kann das passieren. Die Magie selbst ist nämlich nicht schlecht, aber es gibt verschiedene Arten von Magie. Du behauptest immer das Keiner hier die Geschichte versteht und du sowiso über jedem hier stehst, weil du natürlich alles in und auswendig kennst. Das Problem hier besteht aber nicht darin, dass _wir_ nicht die Geschichte verstehen, sondern darin, dass du eine nachvollziehbare und logische Wendung innerhalb der Nachtelfengesellschaft nicht aktzeptieren kannst.

Es ist kein Fehler, es ist nur dein eigener Wunsch, dass die geschichte anders weitergeht. Aber wer kennt das nicht, man schaut einen Film,, wünscht sich das alles gut ausgeht, aber dann kommt es ganz anders. Ich denke so ähnlich ist es im Moment bei dir, aber es ist nun mal nicht deine Geschichte.


----------



## Boccanegra (1. August 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Nur weil man Magie verwendet muss man nicht korrumpiert werden, dass ist Unsinn, nur wenn man sie falsch einsetzt kann das passieren.



Schreib das den Lore-Autoren. Denn genau so - Gebrauch von arkaner Magie führt zu Korruption - steht es in den Lore-Books. Aber eben das ist das Elend, dass 90% der Leute meinen, die einzige Quelle er Lore wäre das Spiel. Tatsächlich ist das Spiel aber nur eine vergleichsweise sehr kleine Lore-Quelle. Die Masse steht in den Lore-Books und in den Romanen zu Warcraft, seit neuerem auch in der Warcraft-Comics-Serie. In den von mir weiter oben genannten und zitierten Lore-Books ([font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]World of Warcraft - The Role Playing Game, Seite 248-249 und Dark Faction, Seite 118)[/font] wird explizit gesagt, dass der Gebrauch von Magie auf lange Sicht auf jeden Fall zur Korruption führt. Willst Du mich widerlegen, steht es Dir frei mir aus den Lore-Books gegenteilige Passagen zu nennen.

Es ist nun einmal eine Tatsache, dass Cataclysm - eine große Menge an Retcons notwendig macht. Einer davon ist die Nachtelfen-Magier-Geschichte, die ohne Retcon nicht umzusetzen ist. Aber daneben gibt es ja noch etliche anderen Lore-Schnitzer die per Retcon aus der Welt geschafft werden müssen, zb. die ganze Worgen-Gilneas-Geschichte, die alleine vom historischen Zeitablauf ohne Retcon nicht zu implementieren ist.


----------



## White_Sky (1. August 2010)

Boccanegra schrieb:


> Schreib das den Lore-Autoren. Denn genau so - *Gebrauch von arkaner Magie führt zu Korruption* - steht es in den Lore-Books. Aber eben das ist das Elend, dass 90% der Leute meinen, die einzige Quelle er Lore wäre das Spiel. Tatsächlich ist das Spiel aber nur eine vergleichsweise sehr kleine Lore-Quelle. Die Masse steht in den Lore-Books und in den Romanen zu Warcraft, seit neuerem auch in der Warcraft-Comics-Serie. In den von mir weiter oben genannten und zitierten Lore-Books ([font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]World of Warcraft - The Role Playing Game, Seite 248-249 und Dark Faction, Seite 118)[/font] wird explizit gesagt, dass der *Gebrauch von Magie auf lange Sicht auf jeden Fall zur Korruption führt*. Willst Du mich widerlegen, steht es Dir frei mir aus den Lore-Books gegenteilige Passagen zu nennen.
> 
> Es ist nun einmal eine Tatsache, dass Cataclysm - eine große Menge an Retcons notwendig macht. Einer davon ist die Nachtelfen-Magier-Geschichte, die ohne Retcon nicht umzusetzen ist. Aber daneben gibt es ja noch etliche anderen Lore-Schnitzer die per Retcon aus der Welt geschafft werden müssen, zb. die ganze Worgen-Gilneas-Geschichte, die alleine vom historischen Zeitablauf ohne Retcon nicht zu implementieren ist.



Und warum gibt es dann keine Draenei Hexenmeister? (Wiederholte Frage)


----------



## Derulu (1. August 2010)

Boccanegra schrieb:


> Dann begründe mir mal, Du Kenner der Lore, auf Basis der Lorebooks die ich oben zitiert habe wie sich Nachtelfen-Magier mit den Aussagen dort vertragen. Auf Basis der offiziellen Lorebooks, versteht sich, und bitte mit Seitenzahl-Angabe, damit ich das nachschlagen kann.



Ok, ich bin nett, ich mach das mal für dich...also das Buch heißt "Die Vorgeschichte zum Cataclysm" ist von Christie Golden und erschien am 06.10.2010, zu finden ist die Erklärung auf den Seiten ....HALT Moment...ein Problem...heute ist der 01.08....wird wohl doch nichts mit der genauen Seitenangabe, in die Zukunft reisen kann ich leider nicht...aber genügt dir das als eines der von die erwähnten "Lorebooks"?

aber sonst

schönen Sonntag


----------



## Dragó82 (1. August 2010)

Zu dem Wird es schon einen grund geben warum die Hochgeborene zurückkerne dürfen schon jetzt sieht man ja auf den Live Servern das die Nachtelfen von Darnassus alles andere als begeistert sind das da wer um eine Audienz bittet. Also wird hier sicher noch einiges folgen denn bisher darf er nicht zu Tyrande und selbst wen er darf wird Blizzard uns sicher einen grund nennen warum Tyrande und Malfurion die Hochgebornen wieder aufnehmen.


Und nicht Bücher oder Comics sind die Lore Quelle Nr.1 sonder Blizzard. Und Blizzard sagt Hochgeborne kommen zurück und Tauren werden Sonnenanbeter also ist das so egal wie oft man sich auf den Boden wirft und rums schreit.


----------



## Boccanegra (1. August 2010)

Derulu schrieb:


> Ok, ich bin nett, ich mach das mal für dich...also das Buch heißt "Die Vorgeschichte zum Cataclysm" ist von Christie Golden und erschien am 06.10.2010, zu finden ist die Erklärung auf den Seiten ....HALT Moment...ein Problem...heute ist der 01.08....wird wohl doch nichts mit der genauen Seitenangabe, in die Zukunft reisen kann ich leider nicht...aber genügt dir das als eines der von die erwähnten "Lorebooks"?
> 
> aber sonst
> 
> schönen Sonntag



Herrgott ... was soll man dazu schreiben? Habe ich nicht oben ausdrücklich das Wörtchen "Retcon" gebraucht? Ist das so schwer verständlich? Zum Begriff "Retcon": http://www.wowwiki.com/Retcon
Der Roman von Golden ist wohl der unumgänglich notwendige Retcon. 

Die offiziell gültige Lore muss jedenfalls, da einiges von dem, was bislang gültige Lore war und als solche in den Lorebooks systematisch erfasst und beschrieben wurde, in Widerspruch steht zu Änderungen die mit Cataclysm kommen, in manchen Teilen umgeschrieben werden. Wie oben schon ausführlich diskutiert fällt darunter auch die ganze Nachtelfen-Magier-Geschichte (die zur Zeit bei Kenntnis der Lore einfach absurd ist), oder auch die Gilneas-Worgen. Und es gibt, wenn stimmt, was ich las (ich hoffe aber, dass es nicht stimmt) einige Absurditäten die ingame nicht einmal mit Retcon aus der Welt geschafft werden können. So soll die Scherbenwelt aus Zeitmangel nicht verändert worden sein, auch nicht, was die Quests anbelangt.  Wälzt Cataclysm die Welt um, beginnen neue Spieler auf einer Welt, in der der Kriegshäuptling der Horde Garrosh Hellscream heißt. Leveln sie hoch, kommen sie nach Outland.  Dort soll man angeblich Garrosh wiederfinden, aber nicht als Kriegshäuptling, sondern als wimmernden Feigling dem sie erst mal dazu verhelfen müssen ein Mann zu werden. Ich frage mich, ob dann Thrall als Kriegshäuptling auftaucht um Garrosh Mut einzuflössen. Ich hoffe ja noch, dass das nicht stimmt, und diese Questreihe - die an sich in BC einer der besten auf Hordenseite war - herausgenommen wurde, denn das wäre ja wirklich zu absurd.


----------



## Boccanegra (1. August 2010)

Dragó82 schrieb:


> Und nicht Bücher oder Comics sind die Lore Quelle Nr.1 sonder Blizzard. Und Blizzard sagt Hochgeborne kommen zurück und Tauren werden Sonnenanbeter also ist das so egal wie oft man sich auf den Boden wirft und rums schreit.



Bitte informiere Dich doch! Quelle der Bücher - Romane wie Lorebooks, aber auch der Comics, ist Blizzard und niemand anderer. Natürlich kann Blizzard, wenn es das will, seine eigene Geschichte so oft umschreiben wie es ihm beliebt. Aber man muss sich nicht selber - wie es hier so erschreckend viele tun - selber verblöden und so tun, als wären diese Änderungen mit dem, was bisher gültige Lore war, so locker vereinbar. Dem ist nämlich nicht der Fall. Meinetwegen sollen sie, wie sie es ja tun - und Goldens neuer Roman ist wohl ein wichtiger Schritt in diese Richtung - die Lore umschreiben. Aber sich selber verblöden und die Notwendigkeit dazu leugnen, das muss wirklich nicht sein.


----------



## Boccanegra (1. August 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Und warum gibt es dann keine Draenei Hexenmeister? (Wiederholte Frage)



Auch das ist eine Frage die Dir nur die Blizzard-Loreschreiber verraten können. Wobei es sicher nicht ausgeschlossen ist, dass es irgendwann solche geben wird. Schließlich sind die Draenei Eredar, und es gibt unter den Eredar Hexenmeister.


----------



## JacobyVII (1. August 2010)

Ich sag nur: "Undead Hunter" und "Tauren Paladin"


----------



## White_Sky (1. August 2010)

Boccanegra schrieb:


> Auch das ist eine Frage die Dir nur die Blizzard-Loreschreiber verraten können. Wobei es sicher nicht ausgeschlossen ist, dass es irgendwann solche geben wird. Schließlich sind die Draenei Eredar, und es gibt unter den Eredar Hexenmeister.



Ich meine die, bevor Sargeras scheiße gebaut hat (sie korrumpiert hat), denn davor waren die Eredar ein *magiebegabtes* und friedliches Volk.


----------



## Boccanegra (1. August 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Ich meine die, bevor Sargeras scheiße gebaut hat (sie korrumpiert hat), denn davor waren die Eredar ein *magiebegabtes* und friedliches Volk.



Wie Du schon selber sagtest: die Eredar wurden korrumpiert. Zumal: ich schreibe nicht zufällig immer von Arkaner Magie. Magie zerfällt der Warcraft-Lore nach in 2 Kategorien. Da ist einerseits die "arcane magic", die zu Korruption und Wahnsinn führt; und andererseits die "divine magic". Zu letzter zählt auch die Magie der Druiden und Schamanen, und natürlich die Magie des "holy light", wie wir es von den Priestern und Paladinen in der World of Warcraft kennen. Magie, so sie dem Ursprung nach "divine" ist, führt nicht zu Korruption; arkane Magie hingegen tut das lt. den Lorebooks stets. Es gibt dafür in den Lorebooks eine ausführliche Begründung warum das so ist, die ich mir hier aber erspare. Wen es interessiert kann es ja in den  Lorebooks nachlesen. Lynata hat mal im offiziellen Forum (RP-Bereich) ein ausführliches Posting dazu verfasst mit vielen Originalzitaten aus den Lorebooks. Das müsste dort wohl auch noch zu finden sein. Die Hexenmeister vollziehen sozusagen im Schnelldurchlauf, was grundsätzlich mit dem Gebrauch der arkanen Magie verbunden ist. Es ist nur eine Frage der Zeit, und eine Rasse die lange oder gar ewig lebt, kann, wenn sie fortwährend Gebrauch von arkaner Magie macht, diesem Schicksal - Korruption, Wahnsinn - nicht entgehen. Das zumindest war die bislang gültige Lore. Ob da im Rahmen eines Retcons mit dem Schwamm darüber gefahren und die Lore in dem Zusammenhang neu geschrieben wird, werden die nächsten Monate zeigen. Vielleicht werden wir ja auch noch Nachtelfen-Hexenmeister sehen ... wenn man es genau nimmt, sind die Shen'dralar-Magier, die sich vom Dämon Immol'thar jahrtausendelang "ernährten", wohl auch eher Hexenmeister denn "normale" Magier.


----------



## White_Sky (1. August 2010)

Boccanegra schrieb:


> Wie Du schon selber sagtest: die Eredar wurden korrumpiert. Zumal: ich schreibe nicht zufällig immer von Arkaner Magie. Magie zerfällt der Warcraft-Lore nach in 2 Kategorien. Da ist einerseits die "arcane Magic", die zu Korruption und Wahnsinn führt; und andererseits die "divine magic". Zu letzter zählt auch die Magie der Druiden und Schamanen, und natürlich die Magie des "holy light", wie wir es von den Priestern und Paladinen in der World of Warcraft kennen. Magie, so sie dem Ursprung nach "divine" ist, führt nicht zu Korruption; arkane Magie hingegen tut das lt. den Lorebooks stets. Die Hexenmeister vollziehen sozusagen nur im Schnelldurchlauf, was grundsätzlich mit dem Gebrauch der arkanen Magie verbunden ist. Es ist nur eine Frage der Zeit, und eine Rasse die lange oder gar ewig lebt, kann, wenn sie fortwährend Gebrauch von arkaner Magie macht, diesem Schicksal - Korruption, Wahnsinn - nicht entgehen. Das zumindest war die bislang gültige Lore. Ob da im Rahmen eines Retcons mit dem Schwamm darüber gefahren und die Lore in dem Zusammenhang neu geschrieben wird, werden die nächsten Monate zeigen.



Die Eredar wurden aber von SARGERAS und nicht durch die Verwendung der arkanen Magie korrumpiert^^
Der Hexenmeister benutzt, so viel ich weiß, die arkane Magie aus dem Nether ( Nethermagie). Magier aus den Leylinien und 'filtern' diese noch so zu sagen.

Vielleicht waren die Eredar ja einfach 'zu gut' dafür, so das sie vielleicht immun gegen die arkanen Korruptionen gewesen sind :-/


----------



## Boccanegra (1. August 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Die Eredar wurden aber von SARGERAS und nicht durch die Verwendung der arkanen Magie korrumpiert^^
> Der Hexenmeister benutzt, so viel ich weiß, die arkane Magie aus dem Nether ( Nethermagie). Magier aus den Leylinien und 'filtern' diese noch so zu sagen.



Die Quelle jeder arkanen Magie ist der Nether. Es gibt, was die arkane Magie betrifft, 4 Regeln. Ich zitiere hier der Einfachheit halber aus der WOW-Wiki, die sich ihrerseits aus den Lorebooks bedient, zur Arkanen Magie:



> Magic is Powerful.
> Magic in Azeroth is the difference between a slave and a master, a foot soldier and king. Few races and nations can operate without powerful mages and warlocks. The use of arcane magic is growing; historically, each time this has happened before, a great disaster shortly follows. However, even though the history of the arcane is well known, mages and their patrons invariably come to the same self-serving conclusion: _It won't happen to them_.
> 
> 
> ...


[/sup]

Arkane Magie führt stets zu Korruption und Wahnsinn und zur Katastrophe. Und jene, die meinen, das würde nur jenen zustoßen, die sich über die "saubere" arkane Magie hinaus der Nekromantie, der Künste der Hexenmeister und der Fel-Energie bedienen, betrügen sich selbst.  Aber wie es in der ersten Regel heißt: "However, even though the history of the arcane is well known, mages and their patrons invariably come to the same self-serving conclusion: _It won't happen to them_." In der Hinsicht ist Azeroth tatsächlich wie die wirkliche Welt: so wie hier sind auch dort die Menschen unfähig auf lange Sicht aus der Geschichte zu lernen. Und wer aus der Geschichte nicht lernt, ist dazu verurteilt sie zu wiederholen.


----------



## White_Sky (1. August 2010)

Boccanegra schrieb:


> Die Quelle jeder arkanen Magie ist der Nether. Es gibt, was die arkane Magie betrifft, 4 Regeln. Ich zitiere hier aus der WOW-Wiki, sie sich ihrerseits aus den Lorebooks bedient:
> [/i][/sup]
> 
> [/size][/font]



Yepp
Leylinienmagie hat etwas weniger Korruption in sich drinnen. Soviel ich weiß, filtern Magier diese Korruptionen weg und Hexenmeister nicht.

Außerdem beantwortet dein Kommentar nicht meine Frage nach den magischen Eredar. Ich kann nichts damit anfangen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Boccanegra schrieb:


> [/size][/font]Arkane Magie führt stets zu Korruption und Wahnsinn und zur Katastrophe. Und jene, die meinen, das würde nur jenen zustoßen, die sich über die "saubere" arkane Magie hinaus der Nekromantie, der Künste der Hexenmeister und der Fel-Energie bedienen, betrügen sich selbst.  Aber wie es in der ersten Regel heißt: "However, even though the history of the arcane is well known, mages and their patrons invariably come to the same self-serving conclusion: _It won't happen to them_." In der Hinsicht ist Azeroth tatsächlich wie die wirkliche Welt: so wie hier sind auch dort die Menschen unfähig auf lange Sicht aus der Geschichte zu lernen. Und wer aus der Geschichte nicht lernt, ist dazu verurteilt sie zu wiederholen.



Ja schön und was hat das jetzt mit meiner Eredar frage zu tun?!


----------



## Boccanegra (1. August 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Yepp
> Leylinienmagie hat etwas weniger Korruption in sich drinnen. Soviel ich weiß, filtern Magier diese Korruptionen weg und Hexenmeister nicht.
> 
> Außerdem beantwortet dein Kommentar nicht meine Frage nach den magischen Eredar. Ich kann nichts damit anfangen.
> ...



1. wissen wir nicht, welche Magie die Eredar nutzten, divine oder arcane.
2. könnte man den Umstand, dass sie so einfach von Sargeras zu gewinnen waren, sehr wohl als Auswirkung der Korruption deuten
3. ist die ganze Eredar-Geschichte und ihre Korruption durch Sargeras selber bereits zu BC-Zeiten einem massiven Retcon unterzogen worden; der wurde in der Lore-Szene als "Metzen's Lore Trainwreck" bezeichnet. Wie Metzen damals eingestand, hatte er vergessen, was er selber einige Jahre zuvor zu den Eredar und ihre Korruption geschrieben hatte, und so kam es dann in der neuen Lore zu Widersprüchen die dann per Retcon aus der Welt geschafft werden mussten. Details dazu findest Du noch hier: http://www.lorecrafted.com/the_stacks/2008/9/30/metzens-lore-trainwreck-the-draenei-eredar-retcon.html

Die Quintessenz daraus: ursprünglich war die Lore, dass nicht Sargeras die Eredar korrumpierten, sondern die Eredar Sargeras. Metzen hatte das vergessen, und so kam es zur neuen Lore, wo es grade umgekehrt ist, und wo aus dem Verführten nun plötzlich der diabolische Verführer wurde.

Retcons sind in der Warcraft-Lore nicht unbedingt selten. Aber das war einer der größten davon. Bis zu Cataclysm. Dieses Addon wird alles toppen, was es bislang an Retcons gab.


----------



## White_Sky (1. August 2010)

Boccanegra schrieb:


> 1. wissen wir nicht, welche Magie die Eredar nutzten, divine oder arcane.
> 2. könnte man den Umstand, dass sie so einfach von Sargeras zu gewinnen waren, sehr wohl als Auswirkung der Korruption deuten



Ja ich kenne den Retcon und woher wussten die Eredar wer Sargeras ist? Vll. wussten sie noch nichmal was die brennende Legion ist und haben einfach angenommen. Vll. wussten sie noch nicht mal, dass es so böse Leute gibt? (Waren ja friedlich)
Und warum trefften nicht die anderen Korruptionen ein, wenn sie leicht zu gewinnen waren?


----------



## Boccanegra (1. August 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Ja ich kenne den Retcon und woher wussten die Eredar wer Sargeras ist? Vll. wussten sie noch nichmal was die brennende Legion ist und haben einfach angenommen. Vll. wussten sie noch nicht mal, dass es so böse Leute gibt? (Waren ja friedlich)


"Rise of the Horde" nicht gelesen? Da wird recht eindrücklich geschildert, dass die Eredar nicht einfach sich anfangs von Sargeras ein bisschen becircen ließen, und dann Schritt um Schritt korrumpiert, sondern sehr schnell, fast über Nacht, zu Man'ari wurden die bereit waren jene ihres Volkes, die nicht den gleichen Weg gingen wie sie selber, abzuschlachten.   


White_Sky schrieb:


> Und warum trefften nicht die anderen Korruptionen ein, wenn sie leicht zu gewinnen waren?


Der Satz ist mir unverständlich. 


Aber grundsätzlich sind in der ganzen Sache die Eredar wenig hilfreich, weil ja ihre Geschichte selber schon ein Widerspruch zur Lore war der per Retcon halbwegs ausgebügelt werden musste. Eigentlich sind ja die Eredar die Bösen, die Sargeras korrumpierten, und nicht umgekehrt.


----------



## White_Sky (1. August 2010)

Boccanegra schrieb:


> "Rise of the Horde" nicht gelesen? Da wird recht eindrücklich geschildert, *dass die Eredar nicht einfach sich anfangs von Sargeras ein bisschen becircen* ließen, und dann Schritt um Schritt korrumpiert, sondern sehr schnell, fast über Nacht, zu Man'ari wurden die bereit waren jene ihres Volkes, die nicht den gleichen Weg gingen wie sie selber, abzuschlachten.
> 
> Der Satz ist mir unverständlich.



Hä? Ich dachte Archimonde und Kil'jaedan hätten Sargeras Angebot angenommen?

Und den letzten Satz kannst du ignorieren.


----------



## Boccanegra (1. August 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Hä? Ich dachte Archimonde und Kil'jaedan hätten Sargeras Angebot angenommen?
> 
> Und den letzten Satz kannst du ignorieren.



Fast das ganze Volk folgte ihnen bzw. Sargeras und begann jene abzuschlachten, die dies nicht taten. Nicht unbedingt etwas was man von friedliebenden Leuten erwartet.


----------



## White_Sky (1. August 2010)

Boccanegra schrieb:


> Fast das ganze Volk folgte ihnen bzw. Sargeras und begann jene abzuschlachten, die dies nicht taten. Nicht unbedingt etwas was man von friedliebenden Leuten erwartet.



Ein großes Fail ist ja noch, dass Kil'jaedan Velen töten will^^

Warum nicht korrumpieren und ihn als Waffe gegen die Guten benutzen? Das war mein erster Gedanke als ich gelesen habe, dass Kil'jaedan Velen töten will. Davor dachte ich immer, der will ihn korrumpieren -.-"


----------



## Pudding00 (1. August 2010)

Boccanegra schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Es ist nun einmal eine Tatsache, dass Cataclysm - eine große Menge an Retcons notwendig macht. Einer davon ist die Nachtelfen-Magier-Geschichte, die ohne Retcon nicht umzusetzen ist. ...






White_Sky schrieb:


> Yepp
> Leylinienmagie hat etwas weniger Korruption in sich drinnen. Soviel ich weiß, filtern Magier diese Korruptionen weg und Hexenmeister nicht.
> ...


wenn die Magier diese Korruption weg filtern, können die Nachtelfen die neuen Nachtelfenmagier doch dulden, da die Magier nicht korrupt werden, oder übersehe ich da was?


----------



## White_Sky (1. August 2010)

Pudding00 schrieb:


> wenn die Magier diese Korruption weg filtern, können die Nachtelfen die neuen Nachtelfenmagier doch dulden, da die Magier nicht korrupt werden, oder übersehe ich da was?



Naja sie werden viel weniger korrumpiert, als ohne Filter..

Und die Shen'dralar benutzten doch eine Art 'Teufelsmagie' um ihren Durst zu stillen? (Jetzt nicht so wie die Blutelfen) und mussten jeden Tag eine Opfergabe bringen? (Hab ich irgentwo mal gelesen) So wurden die Shen'dralar so dezimiert, dass Oger Düsterbruch einnehmen konnten?


----------



## PrInCeX (1. August 2010)

was ich auch gar nicht verstehe ist gnom-priester. was wollen die anbeten? den heiligen schraubenschlüssel? kann mich mal jemand darüber aufklären?


----------



## White_Sky (1. August 2010)

PrInCeX schrieb:


> was ich auch gar nicht verstehe ist gnom-priester. was wollen die anbeten? den heiligen schraubenschlüssel? kann mich mal jemand darüber aufklären?



Haben die einfach abgeguckt oder es wurde ihnen beigebracht. Die beten natürlich das heilige Licht an^^


----------



## Geroniax (1. August 2010)

J_0_T schrieb:


> Das mit Darnasus ist mir vor einiger zeit auch mal aufgefallen... bin ma gespannt wie die geschichte dazu aussehen wird ^^
> 
> 
> das mit den Kombinationen... gut... mag sein das einige strange aussehen... bei anderen wundert mich aber das es nicht eingführt ist... Menschen als Jäger... wurde ma zeit... selbe bei den Untoten die ja genaugenommen ja das spiegelbild der menschen sind.
> ...




 Das leigt einfach daran das die Verlassenen zum Teil nur aus früheren Menschen besteht. Die meisten Verlassenen waren Hochelfen, wie Sylvannas, die bei der Verteidigung von Silbermond vielen und von Arthas korumpiert wurden. Zudem verlässt einem das Licht nach dem tode. Es gibt hier glaube ich nur eine Ausnahme. Sir Zielnik (?). Naja der Licht Boss aus Naxxramas von den vier Reitern. Er ist einer der einzigen Untoten die noch das Licht der Rechtschaffenheit beschwören können.
Wer jetzt sagt das ja Untote auch Prietser werden können: Das liegt einfach daran das Priester ihre Kraft nicht aus DEM Licht schöpfen. Es ist schwer zu sagen... Menschen Paladine beten ja kein Gott an sondern das Licht. Daher schöpfen Paladine ihre macht auch aus dem Licht. Priester haben andere Quellen. Nachtelfen haben zum Beispiel Elune.


----------



## Megaschlumpf (1. August 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Waren die Zwerge jemals negativ eingestellt gegenüber der Magie ? Nein ? Warum sollten sie also keine Magie anwenden ? Sie leben seit langer Zeit auf engstem Raum mit den Magiern, es ist gut möglich, dass die Gnome die Zwerge in Magie unterrichtet haben.



Das wird zwar höchstwahrscheinlich der Grund sein, warum es Zwergenmagier geben wird, allerdings fände ich es nicht gut, wenn Blizzard auch in zukunft so handeln würde.
Schließlich könnten die Nachtelfen dann den Draenei, Menschen, Zwergen und Gnomen den Druidismus näher bringen, genau wie die Draenei allen den Schamanismus beibringen könnten.
So würde irgendwann jedes Volk alles können.

Und an den Herren, der sich beim übernächsten Addon auf Menschdruiden "freut", die gibts schon mit Cataclysm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und um den Flamern, die das nicht verstehen die Aufgabe abzunehmen: Nein. Es können keine Menschdruiden erstellt werden, aber die Worgen können sich in Menschen verwandeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

So long


----------



## Crawler18 (1. August 2010)

Wird lustig ausschauen wenn die Nachtelfen bei jedem Cast das Beinchen heben xD


----------



## White_Sky (1. August 2010)

Megaschlumpf schrieb:


> Das wird zwar höchstwahrscheinlich der Grund sein, warum es Zwergenmagier geben wird, allerdings fände ich es nicht gut, wenn Blizzard auch in zukunft so handeln würde.
> Schließlich könnten die Nachtelfen dann den Draenei, Menschen, Zwergen und Gnomen den Druidismus näher bringen, genau wie die Draenei allen den Schamanismus beibringen könnten.
> So würde irgendwann jedes Volk alles können.
> 
> ...



-.-"

Zwergenmagier und -hexenmeister könnte es geben, weil sich die Dunkeleisenzwerge anschliesen.
Das der Worgen sich in einen Menschen verwandeln kann, soll auch nicht bedeuten, dass alle Menschen gleich Druiden sein können. Wenn ein Worgen in der Menschenform angreift, verwandelt er sich ja wieder in einen Worgen und Worgen sind laut den Nachtelfen in Gilneas naturverbunden.


----------



## Shaila (1. August 2010)

Geroniax schrieb:


> Das leigt einfach daran das die Verlassenen zum Teil nur aus früheren Menschen besteht. Die meisten Verlassenen waren Hochelfen, wie Sylvannas, die bei der Verteidigung von Silbermond vielen und von Arthas korumpiert wurden. Zudem verlässt einem das Licht nach dem tode. Es gibt hier glaube ich nur eine Ausnahme. Sir Zielnik (?). Naja der Licht Boss aus Naxxramas von den vier Reitern. Er ist einer der einzigen Untoten die noch das Licht der Rechtschaffenheit beschwören können.
> Wer jetzt sagt das ja Untote auch Prietser werden können: Das liegt einfach daran das Priester ihre Kraft nicht aus DEM Licht schöpfen. Es ist schwer zu sagen... Menschen Paladine beten ja kein Gott an sondern das Licht. Daher schöpfen Paladine ihre macht auch aus dem Licht. Priester haben andere Quellen. Nachtelfen haben zum Beispiel Elune.



Wenn Untote die Mächte des Lichts heraufbeschwören, dann können sie dies nur unter unvorstellbaren Schmerzen, dadurch werden z.B. die Verletzungen geheilt, aber die Schmerzen und der Kraftaufwand sind enorm.


----------



## ohh (1. August 2010)

naja also man kann natürlcih versuchen alles zurechtzubiegen, aber darum gehts es im grunde nicht, denn die leute heben einfach ein schlechtes gefühl wenn sie dann einen blutelf magier oder tauren pala sehen-klar blizz kann ja die lore biegen wie sie will aber dudurch verliert sie an glaubwürdigkeit


----------



## Shaila (1. August 2010)

ohh schrieb:


> naja also man kann natürlcih versuchen alles zurechtzubiegen, aber darum gehts es im grunde nicht, denn die leute heben einfach ein schlechtes gefühl wenn sie dann einen blutelf magier oder tauren pala sehen-klar blizz kann ja die lore biegen wie sie will aber dudurch verliert sie an glaubwürdigkeit



Meiner Meinung nach wird nach wie vor nichts gebogen, wer weiss was manche Persönlichkeiten und ganze Völker für Taten begehen, wenn ein anderer Weg ihr sicherer Untergang darstellen würde. Das Beste Beispiel sind hier die Blutelfen. Auch Kael'thas blieb damals keine andere Wahl, als sich Illidan anzuschließen, welcher in seinen Augen ein finsterer Dämon war, was er im Grunde ja auch ist. Oder als sich Kael'thas mit den Naga verbünden musste, um der Vernichtung durch die Geißel zu entrinnen.

Nun ist es soweit, dass die Nachtelfen an einem Punkt angekommen sind, in dem sie Meiner Meinung nach enorm viel Macht einbüßen, sie werden wirklich sogut wie überall zurückgedrängt und verlieren Gebiete. Durch Todesschwinge, aber eben auch durch die Horde. Wenn ich als Führerin eines Volkes die Wahl hätte, mein Volk in den Untergang laufen zu lassen, oder wieder die Macht zu entfesseln, die die Nachtelfen einmal ausgezeichnet hat, so würde ich persönlich die Variante 2 wählen. Und meiner Meinung nach wird die Verderbnis durch die Magie falsch interpretiert, es kommt auf den Umgang damit an, nicht mehr und nicht weniger.

Meiner Meinung nach wird hier nichts verbogen.


----------



## Harold_vs_Kumar (1. August 2010)

Aquion schrieb:


> Ich kann nicht verstehen das manche hier so ein Fass aufmachen?!?!
> Das die Nachtelfen Jäger, Priester und Dudu's haben hat auch noch nie jemanden gekratzt...
> Klaro es kommt was neues und da steckt ein Wort im Magier was komisch klingt, genau Magier kommt von Magie :/
> 
> ...



Alter, die Magier wurden aus dem Herrschaftsbereich der Nachtelfen vertrieben!!!!!!!!!!! Jetzt kommen die einfach wieder und sagen Moin und sind wieder mit am Start, das is irgendwie total schwachsinnig! Und das mit den anderen Klassen die du ansprichst.....Priester? Tyrande? Klingelt es bei dir? Und warum du dich über Druiden aufregst check ich nicht, das is immerhin DIE Nachtelfklasse schlechthin, die ersten Dudus war Malfurion, der bei Cenarius in der Lehre war!


----------



## Ukmâsmú (1. August 2010)

inzwischen ist alles doch sehr einleuchtend bis auf eine oder 3 neue klasse-rassenkombis der ich absolut nichts sinnvolles aberkennen kann?




Troll und worgen DRUIDEN 




Klar sind trolle auch etwas "naturbezogen" aber das ist im schamanismuss und nicht im Druidentum! DIe Trolle haben auserdem für ihre direckte anbetung der Götter Priester, wer ZG und ZA war weiß das. Druiden tauchen einfach nie auf. warum auch. Trolle verehren weder erdenmutter noch Elune bla blubb. 

bei worgen find ich das auch eher komisch das waren Menschen aus Lorderon also tierisch weit weg von allem was mit Druidentum zu tun hat.... ob und warum sich das nun geändert hat weiß ich net spiel a keine beta.




was mich noch stört sind Zwergen Schamanen.... und zwar.... WARUM???????

schamanen sind geistige führer der !!!!HORDE!!!!. Drainai ok die waren mit Orcs in ihrer tollen Welt da ham se sich was abgeguggt. Das die Wildhammer schamanen haber wundert mcih genauso. das kann ch mit der lore net in einklang bringen


----------



## Dragó82 (2. August 2010)

Ukmâsmú schrieb:


> inzwischen ist alles doch sehr einleuchtend bis auf eine oder 3 neue klasse-rassenkombis der ich absolut nichts sinnvolles aberkennen kann?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Worg Druiden ist wohl wirklich einer der Kombi die noch am meisten Erklärung braucht eben weil es Normale Menschen sind die eben nur verflucht sind.
Troll Druiden nehme ich mal an sind Lore technisch nicht wirklich Druiden sonder wohl ehr LOA Priester die die LOA Götter anbeten und daher ihre Verwandlungs Fähigkeiten haben.

Bei den Wildhammer Zwergen ist das so sie betten genau wie die Tauren die Erdenmutter an sie sind im Gegensatz zu den IF oder DI sehr Natur verbunden. Für mich machen sie durchaus sinn den sie haben auch Druiden ,sie sind nicht zu vergleichen mit den anderen beiden Zwergenrassen.

Für mich machen Goblin Schamanen aber keinen sinn sie sind überhaupt nicht Natur verbunden sie denken nur an Geld und sind dafür bereit sämtliche schätze der Natur zu plündern . (_Berge Sprengen, Öl Bohren , Massenvernichtungswaffen entwickeln.)_ Da brauch es meiner meinung bisher die meiste Erklärung warum sollten die Elemente grade diesen Viechern helfen.


----------



## Shaila (2. August 2010)

Dragó82 schrieb:


> Worg Druiden ist wohl wirklich einer der Kombi die noch am meisten Erklärung braucht eben weil es Normale Menschen sind die eben nur verflucht sind.
> Troll Druiden nehme ich mal an sind Lore technisch nicht wirklich Druiden sonder wohl ehr LOA Priester die die LOA Götter anbeten und daher ihre Verwandlungs Fähigkeiten haben.
> 
> Bei den Wildhammer Zwergen ist das so sie betten genau wie die Tauren die Erdenmutter an sie sind im Gegensatz zu den IF oder DI sehr Natur verbunden. Für mich machen sie durchaus sinn den sie haben auch Druiden ,sie sind nicht zu vergleichen mit den anderen beiden Zwergenrassen.
> ...



Die Worgdruiden in Gilneas sind laut Gerüchten eine Schöpfung der Nachtelfen sozusagen. Genauer gesagt, besteht der Ursprung der Worgen angeblich aus einem nachtelfischen Druidenkult, der sie einst in die Welt gebracht hat. Die Geschichte um die Worgen ist eben noch sehr lückenhaft und muss noch erzählt werden. Auf jedenfall haben diese Worgen einen Bezug zu den Nachtelfen, nur in welcher Form, dass weiss ich noch nicht.

Bei den Goblinschamanen muss ich mal zustimmen, ebenso bei den Worgentodesrittern.


----------



## Karli1994 (2. August 2010)

es gibt in wotlk schon einen ingame beweiss für tauren palas wenn mann in icc rein geht wird der Hammer des Lichts in der mitte von nen tauren pala bewacht


----------



## Shelung (2. August 2010)

Erstmal hat im Grunde wow nichts mehr mit warcraft gemein.


Tauren paladine sind nicht schwachsinn. Viele Tauren sind dem argentumkreuzzug und co. beigetreten und wurden zu paladinen.

Schwachsinn sind aber nachtelfen magier. Wen man als Shen`dalar satrten würde ok aber nachtelfen haben einen hass auf arcane magie. (also alles was der magier so macht)

Die elfen heißen nicht Hochgeborene sondern HOCHWOHLGEBORENE.

Die jetzigen Blutelfen sind HOCHWOHLGEBORENE nur hat Keal`thas und die restlichen sich umbenannt.


Illidan ist nicht wirklich übergelaufen. Im grunde hat er sargeras nur verraten um an macht zu kommen.

Eigentlich ist illidan ne arme sau. Nicht nur das er im grunde immer loyal zu den elfen war sondern das er fast den lichking erledigt hat und von maiev aufgehalten wurde... oder eher durch malfurion und wieder das durch maiev.
Beim zeiten mahl hat er den fight verloren dank arthas der ja durch frostmourne zum dk wurde und macht schub bekahm. Ja hat er.

Im grunde wollte sich illidan da er von malfurion laufen gelassen wurde sich in der scherbenwelt verstecken doch Kil`jeaden (oder wars sargeras) (sry) hat ihn angetroffen.
Im grunde baute er eine armee auf um sich selbst zu schützen.

Hm..... Sargeras ist nicht tot den nur ein avatar (ein geschöpf was nur ein kleinen teil seiner amcht besitzt quasi wie ein spiegelbild von einem magier) wurde ebsiegt und mit dem kleinen teil seiner macht hat er sich in medivh eingenisstet als dieser noch im bauche der mutter war.

Medivh konnte zudem selbst vom tode aufstehen da er obwohl er eigentlich tot war nochmal wieder zum lebenden wurde um horde, allianz nach westen zu führen und gemeinsam mit den nachtelfen archimonde um zu hauen.


Das wars dan erstmal. Und das ist alles aus dem Band/warcraft.


----------



## Derulu (2. August 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Die Worgdruiden in Gilneas sind laut Gerüchten eine Schöpfung der Nachtelfen sozusagen. Genauer gesagt, besteht der Ursprung der Worgen angeblich aus einem nachtelfischen Druidenkult, der sie einst in die Welt gebracht hat. Die Geschichte um die Worgen ist eben noch sehr lückenhaft und muss noch erzählt werden. Auf jedenfall haben diese Worgen einen Bezug zu den Nachtelfen, nur in welcher Form, dass weiss ich noch nicht.
> 
> Bei den Goblinschamanen muss ich mal zustimmen, ebenso bei den Worgentodesrittern.



Also Goblinschamanen (so wurde es zumindest mir hier erklärt) sind keine Schamanen im eigentlichen Sinn, sondern die haben so Geräte entwickelt mit denen sie die Geister der Natur ZWINGEN für sich zu arbeiten.


----------



## Domiel (2. August 2010)

likoria schrieb:


> Ja das unterscheidet halt die Blutelfen von den Nachtelfen da die Blutelfen ja magiebesessen sind..trotzdem bekommen sie einen Krieger..was hat der mit Magie zu tun ? :O
> Und bekanntlich leben Nachtelfen lange oder unsterblich für sie ist das wie gestern :S



die nachtelfen verloren ihre unsterblichkeit als der brunnen der ewigkeit zerstört wurde.


----------



## Domiel (2. August 2010)

wenn man mal vergleiche zieht zu den pen and paper rpg's, gab es dort auch bei allen am anfang beschränkte rassen und klassenkombos..
später haben sich einige systeme weiterentwickelt und diese beschränkungen komplett entfernt..

warum auch nicht..

jeder "held" kann zu einem lehrer einer anderen rasse gehen um dort diese klasse zu lernen..

man muss doch nicht immer alles völkerspezifisch erklärt bekommen..

indivudualität ist ein großer aspekt eines rpg's..


----------



## White_Sky (2. August 2010)

Domiel schrieb:


> die nachtelfen verloren ihre unsterblichkeit als der brunnen der ewigkeit zerstört wurde.



Die Nachtelfen verloren ihre Unsterblichkeit, als sie die Macht von Nordrassil zerstörten.


----------



## Hosenschisser (2. August 2010)

Boccanegra schrieb:


> Natürlich wird die Lore gebogen. Und zwar, dass die Balken nur so krachen. Zur Zeit spült geradezu eine Sturzflut an Retcons über die WOW-Lore hinweg. So war Magieanwendung bei den Nachtelfen nicht einfach nur verboten, sondern es stand darauf die Todesstrafe. Die [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Shen´dralar haben sich nicht einfach nur in eine selbstgewählte "splendid isolation" zurückgezogen, sondern mussten die Nachtelfen fliehen, sich vor ihnen verbergen, denn andernfalls wären sie, vogelfrei, wie sie als Arcanisten waren, sofort ausgemerzt worden. Mal von der Kleinigkeit abgesehen, dass die [/font][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Shen´dralar genau das taten, was später den Sin'dorei als schlimmstes Verbrechen überhaupt von den Nachtelfen und der Allianz vorgeworfen wurde: sie benutzten über Jahrtausende hinweg dämonische Energie als "Nahrungsquelle" (so wie viel später über einen sehr viel kürzeren Zeitraum die Sin'dorei), wobei sie nicht davor zurückschreckten, auch ihre eigene Art in großem Stile abzuschlachten zur Abzapfung ihrer Lebensenergie. Man fragt sich, was sie heute als "Nahrungsquelle" nutzen ... die Sin'dorei haben ja nun mit dem durch das Opfer M'urus gereinigten Sunwell eine neue und integere Quelle gefunden, eine Art Antidote gegen die Verseuchung mit Fel-Energie ... aber worauf greifen die [/font][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Shen´dralar zu? Welche schmutzigen Geheimnisse verbergen sich hinter den "Nachtelfenmagiern"?[/font]
> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"][/font]
> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Es ist schlechterdings ohne massiven Retcon nicht möglich, dass die [/font][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Shen´dralar wieder Teil der Nachtelfengesellschaft sind oder mit diesen in einer Allianz leben. Nach alter Lore würden die Nachtelfen die [/font][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Shen´dralar, so sie sich vor ihnen zeigen, sofort töten und das ganze Volk, wenn möglich, vollständig ausrotten.[/font] [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Aber Blizzard ist Herr der Warcraft-Lore und kann damit tun, was immer es will. Also wird die Geschichte eben wider das gebogen, was bislang gültige Lore war.[/font]




Achso, was früher so war, muß natürlich immer so sein. 

Naturwissenschaftler werden ja auch heut zu Tage noch der Ketzerei beschuldigt und verbrannt, aufgehangen etc.

Ist schon echt erschreckend, was für fantasielose Leute, ein Spiel spielen, welches in bereich Fantasy angesiedelt ist. 
Da weiß man nicht ob man Weinen oder Lachen soll. Echt schlimm, daß man es nicht in die Birne bekommt, daß intelligente Wesen sich weiter entwickeln und alte Dogmen überdenken und dabei aus unzähligen Gründen, zu einem anderen Ergebnis kommen können.

Bist du zufällig evangelisch? Wenn ja, dann wechsel schnellstens die Konfession. Evangelisch gabs doch früher gar nicht. Welch Frevel!!


----------



## HDMagosh (2. August 2010)

was regt ihr euch auf? Das ist ein Fantasy game, eine erfundene Geschichte die nix mit der Realität zu tun hat, also kann es doch auch Nachtelfen Magier geben oder nicht?


----------



## pat-pumukl (2. August 2010)

Hosenschisser schrieb:


> Achso, was früher so war, muß natürlich immer so sein.
> 
> Naturwissenschaftler werden ja auch heut zu Tage noch der Ketzerei beschuldigt und verbrannt, aufgehangen etc.
> 
> ...



oh mann ich hab diesen thread gestellt weil ich einfach nur die Logische erklärung dazu wollte!!!

an alle kleinen möchte gern KLugscheißer: Spammt wo anders rum. das wil hier niemand hören...

logisch man überdenkt alte taten und so aber .... Nicht wenn sich die gesamte Rasse seit jahrhunderten gegen die Magie verschreibt und dann irgendwann wieder denkt : Hey pfeif drauf magier rüssi set schaut super an nem Nachtelfen aus!

die Logische erklärung dazu war:
Die Schendrala oder irwie so aus Düsterbruch 

Thema Beendet!


----------



## Hosenschisser (2. August 2010)

Runenleser schrieb:


> @[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]*Long_Wolf: *[/font][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]du hast durchaus recht was die tauren palas angeht (obwohl *ich das mit dem 2. auge der erdenmutter noch nie gehört habe)* da muss man erstmal warten wie das story mäßig geklärt wird aber die nachtelfen magier hatten ja die welt welt fast zerstörrt darum wurde arkane magie bei denen verboten...jetzt *einfach zu sagen* *friede freude eierkuchen* wäre als würden die höllenorcs ein teil der horde werden...es spricht zwar nichts gegen das es splitter fraktionen innerhalb der nachtelfen gibt die arkane magie betreiben aber wie du schon bei den grimmtotems angeführt hast macht es keinen sinn diese dann als spielbare klasse zu integrieren...schließlich gibts auch keine tauren schurken obwohl die grimmtotem tauren welche haben es gibt auch keine menschen schamanen als spielbare klasse obwohl es auch einen menschen schamanen in der tiefscharzen grotte gibt -.- natürlich sind alle diese kompinationen möglich die frage ist aber ob sie story mäßig sinnvoll sind[/font]



Bevor du mit diesen Riesenlettern  hier auf die Kacke haust, hättest du auch mal den Thread lesen können.

Dann wäre dir aufgefallen, daß alles was ich oben mal fett gesetzt habe, nicht mal eben einfach so gemacht wird, sondern die Hintergründe samt Konfliktpotenzial, bereits im Spiel beobachtet werden kann.


----------



## Hosenschisser (2. August 2010)

Boccanegra schrieb:


> Du hast das Argument mit den 10.000 Jahren und dass die selben Leute, die 10.000 Jahre lang dieses Verbot an den eigenen Leute exekutierten, also Nachtelfen bis in die Gegenwart herauf für den Gebrauch arkaner Kräfte töteten, immer noch da sind, und immer noch genau wissen, warum dieses Verbot erlassen wurde, nicht verstanden. Das Verbot der Magie macht immer noch absolut Sinn, denn auf lange Sicht wird jeder, der sich der arkanen Magie bedient, korrumpiert. Das ist keine Möglichkeit, sondern niedergeschriebenes Lore-Fact (siehe dazu "World of Warcraft - The Role Playing Game, Seite 248-249 und Dark Faction, Seite 118). Die Nachtelfen wissen sehr gut, wo der damit verbundene Wahnsinn schon einmal endete, nämlich im "Krieg der Ahnen" der beinahe die  Auslöschung sämtlichen Lebens auf Azeroth bewirkt hätte. Das haben (nach alter Lore) die Nachtelfen nie vergessen ... Kunststück, sind doch immer noch die Veteranen jenes Krieges unter ihnen. Sie wissen, dass das Arkane in Korruption und Dämonisierung führt. Darum das Verbot.
> 
> Aber n11-mages sind ja so cool ...



Hast Recht, lieber ausgerottet werden, als einen Kompromiss, der das Überleben als Rasse nicht ganz so aussichstlos erscheinen lässt, einzugehen.

Bravo!!!


----------



## benniboy (2. August 2010)

pat-pumukl schrieb:


> oh mann ich hab diesen thread gestellt weil ich einfach nur die Logische erklärung dazu wollte!!!
> 
> an alle kleinen möchte gern KLugscheißer: Spammt wo anders rum. das wil hier niemand hören...
> 
> ...



Dann sei froh das es nicht zum typischen Frage Antwort Thread geworden ist. Ist doch gut das die Leute hier Meinungen austauschen. Dafür ist ein Forum da und nicht um eine Frage zu stellen und 5 Minuten später wieder ein Thread zu eröffenen und das Forum nochmehr zu zumüllen.


----------



## Hosenschisser (2. August 2010)

Boccanegra schrieb:


> So was nennt man Retcon. Was meint: umschreiben der bisher gültigen Lore. Denn nach den bislang gültigen Lore-Büchern hat WingZero  völlig recht: es widerspricht völlig dem, was in den offiziellen Lore-Büchern (Dark Faction, [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]World of Warcraft - The Role Playing Game u.a.) zu Nachtelfen und arkaner Magie steht.[/font]




Ich will dich nicht beleidigen, aber bist du zu dumm um zu verstehen, daß die bisherige Geschichte nicht verändert wird?

Alles bisher Geschehene bleibt unverändert. Worüber wir her reden, ist die noch ungeschriebene Zukunft.


Wolltze dich wirklich nicht beleidigen, aber solch eine Verbohrtheit sieht man nicht alle Tage.


----------



## Hosenschisser (2. August 2010)

pat-pumukl schrieb:


> oh mann ich hab diesen thread gestellt weil ich einfach nur die Logische erklärung dazu wollte!!!
> 
> an alle kleinen möchte gern KLugscheißer: Spammt wo anders rum. das wil hier niemand hören...
> 
> ...




Erstens, ist das Thema beendet wenn keiner mehr Interesse daran hat oder es geschlossen wird.

Zweitens, bin ich einer der Ersten gewesen, der dir deine logische Erklärung gebracht hat. 

Jetzt stellst du mich als Klugscheißer dar? Kann nicht dein Ernst sein.


----------



## Legendofz (2. August 2010)

Es gab sogar mal nen sehr berühmten Nachtelf-hexenmeister 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Illidan war im druidentum nicht begabt aber stellte sich als fantastischer Hexer heraus, der selbst mit arkanen mächten umgehen konnte.


----------



## Boccanegra (2. August 2010)

Hosenschisser schrieb:


> Ich will dich nicht beleidigen, aber bist du zu dumm um zu verstehen, daß die bisherige Geschichte nicht verändert wird?
> 
> Alles bisher Geschehene bleibt unverändert. Worüber wir her reden, ist die noch ungeschriebene Zukunft.
> 
> ...



Nein. Ich bin nicht zu dumm. Nur fürchte ich, dass ich umgekehrt das gleiche nicht annehmen kann. Wer wirklich nicht versteht, was Retcons sind, dass es im Verlauf der letzten beiden Addons (BC und LK) einige Retcons gab - darunter auch solche, die von Metzen auch offen eingestanden wurden (wie der Sargeras/Eredar-Retcon: Metzens Lore Trainwreck) - und dass es auch bei diesem Addon nicht ohne Retcons abgeht, gerade auch, was einige Aspekte der Gilneas-Worgen, aber auch der "Nachtelfen-Magier" betrifft, der flößt mir in der Hinsicht berechtigten Zweifel ein. 

Ein Beispiel für einen solchen von Blizzard eingestandenen Retcon ist zb. das Untote Priester das Heilige Licht anrufen können. Das war offiziell von Blizzard bis vor kurzem noch ausgeschlossen worden. Wie ich auch schon schrieb: Blizzard ist Herr seiner eigenen Geschichte. Sie können damit tun, was immer sie wollen, sie auch beliebig umschreiben. Ich wende mich nicht grundsätzlich gegen ein Umschreiben der Lore, bin nicht grundsätzlich gegen Retcons. Was mich eher stört ist die Beschränktheit unter einigen Fanbois die selbst dort noch Retcons leugnen wo Blizzard kein Problem hat einen solchen offen einzugestehen. Das grenzt für mich an Verblödung.


----------



## Boccanegra (2. August 2010)

Legendofz schrieb:


> Es gab sogar mal nen sehr berühmten Nachtelf-hexenmeister
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Eigentlich war Illidan Magier auf dem Pfad der arkanen Magie. Er war also nicht ein "fantastischer Hexer heraus, der selbst mit arkanen mächten umgehen konnte", sondern ein Magier, der sich durch den exzessiven Gebrauch der Magie allmählich wandelte - ""neither demon nor night elf, but something more", wie Maiev Shadowsong es ausdrückte. Illidan ist ein Beispiel dafür wie arkane Magie jene wandelt, die sich ihrer hemmungslos bedienen.


----------



## Derulu (2. August 2010)

okok...wenn wowwiki auch das Hinzufügen eine zusätzlichen Hintergrundgeschichte als retcon bezeichnet, wird es wohl so sein...bisher war ich immer der Meinung dass nur das Ändern der "alten" Geschichte, so wie in Boccaanegras Beispiel mit den Eredar als retcon bezeichnet...

"Man wird alt wie eine Kuh unsd lernt immer noch dazu", sagte schon meine Oma


----------



## Boccanegra (2. August 2010)

Derulu schrieb:


> okok...wenn wowwiki auch das Hinzufügen eine zusätzlichen Hintergrundgeschichte als retcon bezeichnet, wird es wohl so sein...bisher war ich immer der Meinung dass nur das Ändern der "alten" Geschichte, so wie in Boccaanegras Beispiel mit den Eredar als retcon bezeichnet...
> 
> "Man wird alt wie eine Kuh unsd lernt immer noch dazu", sagte schon meine Oma



Eigentlich gilt so etwas nur dann als Retcon, wenn eine solche zusätzlich Hintergrundgeschichte im Widerspruch steht gegen etwas, was bislang als "Lore-Kanon" galt. Irgendwie muss Blizzard ja, wenn sie Dinge einbringen wollen, die mehr oder mindert deutlich im Widerspruch zu bisherigen Lore-Facts stehen, dies auch einigermaßen sinnvoll tun [damit Lore-Freaks wie ich nicht allzu empört aufheulen ;-)]. Und da sind solche Hintergrundgeschichten sicher kein schlechter Weg. Sie können sozusagen den Bruch zur bisherigen Lore etwas ausglätten. Ich nehme an, dass Christie Goldens neuer Roman "The Shattering", der die Geschehnisse von Cataclysm, wie es dazu kam, schildern soll, genau diese Aufgabe hat. Bei "Rise of the Horde" hat sie diese Aufgabe, was den Sargeras/Eredar-Retcon betrifft, ja imo sehr gut gelöst. Ich nehme also an, dass sie ähnliches auch in Hinblick auf die Shen'dralar und ihre Wiedervereinigung mit den Nachtelfen versuchen wird.


----------



## Shaila (2. August 2010)

Boccanegra schrieb:


> Eigentlich war Illidan Magier auf dem Pfad der arkanen Magie. Er war also nicht ein "fantastischer Hexer heraus, der selbst mit arkanen mächten umgehen konnte", sondern ein Magier, der sich durch den exzessiven Gebrauch der Magie allmählich wandelte - ""neither demon nor night elf, but something more", wie Maiev Shadowsong es ausdrückte. Illidan ist ein Beispiel dafür wie arkane Magie jene wandelt, die sich ihrer hemmungslos bedienen.



Illidan wurde so durch die Macht des Schädels des Gul'dans und andere Vorkommnisse, NICHT durch die arkane Magie.


----------



## Isaya (2. August 2010)

Zylenia schrieb:


> Wobei 10.000 Jahre sehr kurz ist für die Elfen,waren die nicht unsterblich?



Früher waren sie unsterblich bis dann das am Berg Hyjal kam.


----------



## Boccanegra (2. August 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Illidan wurde so durch die Macht des Schädels des Gul'dans und andere Vorkommnisse, NICHT durch die arkane Magie.



Und was genau, meinst Du, ist dieser Schädel? Was ist dessen Macht? Ich gebe Dir einen kleinen Hinweis: das gesuchte Wörtchen beginnt mit "A".


----------



## Boccanegra (2. August 2010)

Isaya schrieb:


> Früher waren sie unsterblich bis dann das am Berg Hyjal kam.



Wobei diese Geschehnisse in der WOW-Timeline gerade erst  mal 7 Jahre zurückliegen. Orcs & Humans wird gewöhnlich als Jahr Null bezeichnet, Warcraft 3 - Reign of Chaos - mit der Schlacht am Mount Hyjal - passiert 20 Jahre danach, LK spielt im Jahr 27 nach Orcs & Humans. Man vergisst leicht wie gedrängt die Ereignisse in der World of Warcraft eigentlich zeitlich ablaufen. Für die Nachtelfen war wohl kaum noch genug Zeit die Sterblichkeit wirklich groß am eigenen Leib zu erfahren.


----------



## Shaila (2. August 2010)

Boccanegra schrieb:


> Und was genau, meinst Du, ist dieser Schädel? Was ist dessen Macht? Ich gebe Dir einen kleinen Hinweis: das gesuchte Wörtchen beginnt mit "A".



Guldan war ein Hexenmeister.


----------



## Thalius (2. August 2010)

a) Blizzard könnte das "Nachtelfen-Mage-Paradoxon" eigentlich ganz einfach lösen, indem die Magier einfach nicht wie die handelsüblichen Nachtelfen aussehen lassen sondern eher an die Hochelfen anlehnen. Diese könnten von den Nachtelfen dann zumindest geachtet werden, man kann das Magierviertel ja auch außerhalb von Darnassus aufstellen. Man könnte das auch ganz nett in eine Questreihe verpacken in der man beweisen muss, dass man mit der Magie umgehen kann und nicht wieder damit beschäftigt ist die Brennende Legion zu holen.

b) Glaube ich, dass Tyrande mit den Nachtelfen Magiern eher umgehen kann als Malfurion. Wie man in der bisherigen Geschichte gesehen hat, ist sie gewillt pragmatisch zu handeln wenn es darum geht ihr Volk oder auch gleich die ganze Welt zu retten. Malfurion wird der Magie eher "skeptisch" gegenüberstehen.

c) So unrelaxed sehen Nachtelfen die Magie dann auch wieder nicht, sonst müssten sie ja eigentlich als quasi 3. Fraktion ständig mit dem Jagen von Magiern und Hexenmeistern beschäftigt sein (und davon gibt es ja auch in der Allianz einen ganzen Haufen).

d) Loretechnisch würden einige Dinge nicht gehen, die in WoW möglich sind. Aber dadurch das sie möglich sind, sind sie ja auch Teil der Lore geworden. Draenei Schattenpriester sind eigentlich ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit bzw. müssten sie als Ausgestoßene leben oder ähnlich. Und Untote Heilig Priester sind auch "etwas" abwegig. Bevor ich mir zum ersten Mal einen Priester in WoW richtig angeschaut habe, hätte ich sowieso vermutet, dass Heilig auch ein Schadensbaum ist, eben nur mit der Energie des Lichts (quasi die Antithese zu Schatten). Ich würde es auch sehr spannend finden, wenn es so wäre.

e) WoW ist in der jetzigen Form nun einmal kein richtiges Rollenspiel vom Format eines AD&D Rollenspiels (wie Baldur's Gate z oder Dragon Age Origins. Wer also ein richtiges Rollenspiel möchte, der muss zu anderen Titeln greifen. WoW hat andere Qualitäten.

f) Magie korrumpiert, das wissen auch die "vernünftigen" Magieanwender wie die Kirin Tor. Auch Malygos will ja zB nicht nur alle Magieanwender vom Angesicht Azeroths tilgen weil er wahnsinnig geworden ist sondern auch weil er zur Überzeugung gelangt ist, dass Humanoide mit Magie nicht umgehen können (was sie ja ausführlich bewiesen haben).


----------



## Boccanegra (2. August 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Guldan war ein Hexenmeister.



Und welcher Art von Magie bedient sich ein Hexenmeister? Kennst Du die beiden Arten der Magie überhaupt, die es in der World of Warcraft gibt?


----------



## Boccanegra (2. August 2010)

Thalius schrieb:


> ...



Ohne jetzt ins Detail zu gehen: man muss beim Spiel WOW eben die Spielmechanik von der Lore trennen. Nicht alles, was im Spiel geht, ist deshalb Lore. Und nicht alles, was da fehlt, fehlt deshalb auch in der Lore. In einem hast Du sicher zumindest teilweise recht: WOW ist nur begrenzt ein Rollenspiel. Es lässt sich einfach nicht alles umsetzen, vieles ist vereinfachte Spielmechanik. Aber die Warcraft-Lore ist a) älter als WOW und hat sich b) über die Romane, Comic und die Lorebooks längst von WOW abgekoppelt. WOW, das Spiel, ist sicher eine Quelle die die Lore antreibt. Umgekehrt aber bedient sich das Spiel auch kräftig aus den anderen Quellen. In Summe ist das Warcraft-Universum ein RP-Franchise das weit über WOW hinausgeht. Ich bin mir sicher, dass Blizzard, wenn irgendwann mal WOW doch stillgelegt wird (weil etwa technisch etc. völlig überholt), die Franchise nicht sterben lassen wird. Irgendwann mal wird es dann eine Fortsetzung der Warcraft-Reihe oder vielleicht auch ein WOW 2.0 geben. So wie es sicher noch zahlreiche weitere Warcraft-Romane geben wird, vielleicht ja doch auch mal den Film.


----------



## White_Sky (2. August 2010)

Vielleicht wirkt arkane Magie, je nach Rasse, anders? ;-/


----------



## Boccanegra (2. August 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Vielleicht wirkt arkane Magie, je nach Rasse, anders? ;-/


Dem ist sogar sicher der Fall. Die Gnome etwa, das ist Lore-Fact, widerstehen der Korruption durch das Arkane besser als die Menschen. Aber die Korruption ist dennoch unvermeidlich. Man könnte das vielleicht mit radioaktiver Strahlung vergleichen. Wer mit strahlendem Material umgeht, verseucht sich. Und gegen die Strahlung des Arkanen gibt es auf Dauer keinen wirksamen Schutz. Aber die einzelnen Individuen wie Rassen vertragen sozusagen unterschiedlich viel Strahlung. Wo die einen schon schwer erkrankt (korrumpiert) sind, geht es denn anderen noch prächtig. Aber dennoch: die Strahlung verändert auf lange Sicht und je nach Intensität mit der man sich ihr aussetzt (also sich der arkanen Kräfte bedient) jeden.


----------



## White_Sky (2. August 2010)

Boccanegra schrieb:


> Dem ist sogar sicher der Fall. Die Gnome etwa widerstehen der Korruption durch das Arkane besser als die Menschen.



Dann sind Eredar (Draenei) ja vielleicht immun dagegen.

Wer weiß, bei Rasse XY tauchen körperliche Schmerzen auf, wenn die zu lange arkane Magie benutzen und müssen eine Pause einlegen, während bei Rasse XX eine sehr schlimme Sucht entstehen kann, die sie von ihren Freunden 'blenden' kann und zur etwas wechseln muss, wo die Sucht besser gestillt werden kann -> Legion.


----------



## Boccanegra (2. August 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Dann sind Eredar (Draenei) ja vielleicht immun dagegen.



Nicht nach den Lorebooks. Die Eredar etwa, also die Man'ari, sind durch den hemmungslosen Konsum arkaner Kräfte in ihrer verderblichsten Form zu Dämonen korrumpiert.


----------



## White_Sky (2. August 2010)

Boccanegra schrieb:


> Dem ist sogar sicher der Fall. Die Gnome etwa, das ist Lore-Fact, widerstehen der Korruption durch das Arkane besser als die Menschen. Aber die Korruption ist dennoch unvermeidlich. Man könnte das vielleicht mit radioaktiver Strahlung vergleichen. Wer mit strahlendem Material umgeht, verseucht sich. Und gegen die Strahlung des Arkanen gibt es auf Dauer keinen wirksamen Schutz. Aber die einzelnen Individuen wie Rassen vertragen sozusagen unterschiedlich viel Strahlung. Wo die einen schon schwer erkrankt (korrumpiert) sind, geht es denn anderen noch prächtig. Aber dennoch: die Strahlung verändert auf lange Sicht und je nach Intensität mit der man sich ihr aussetzt (also sich der arkanen Kräfte bedient) jeden.



Warum kann man nicht von dieser 'Strahlung' immunisiert werden?

Eine Rasse benutzt auf längerer Zeit arkane Magie und härtet quasi sich ab, dann speichert diese 'Abhärterung' sich in ihre Gene und wird weiter den Kindern gegeben usw.


----------



## White_Sky (2. August 2010)

Boccanegra schrieb:


> Nicht nach den Lorebooks. Die Eredar etwa, also die Man'ari, sind durch den hemmungslosen Konsum arkaner Kräfte in ihrer verderblichsten Form zu Dämonen korrumpiert.



Nein,
sie wurden von Sargeras korrumpiert...


----------



## Boccanegra (2. August 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Warum kann man nicht von dieser 'Strahlung' immunisiert werden?
> 
> Eine Rasse benutzt auf längerer Zeit arkane Magie und härtet quasi sich ab, dann speichert diese 'Abhärterung' sich in ihre Gene und wird weiter den Kindern gegeben usw.



Ich schätze, das müsstest Du Chris Metzen fragen. Eigentlich schade, dass Metzen sich nicht öfter zur Lore zu Diskussionen hergibt. Macht er nur zu bestimmten "offiziellen" Anlässen, etwa zur Blizz-Con oder gelegentlich auf anderen Tagungen. Wäre sicher interessant die eine oder andere Frage mit ihm zu diskutieren.


----------



## Boccanegra (2. August 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Nein,
> sie wurden von Sargeras korrumpiert...



Tja, da sage ich nur Metzen's Lore Train Wreck. Das hatten wir ja schon, dass Metzen vergaß, dass er ursprünglich Sargeras durch die Eredar korrumpieren ließ, das aber bis zu BC schlicht vergaß. Daher der Sargeras/Eredar-Retcon. Und was heißt das überhaupt: durch Sargeras korrumpiert. Dadurch wird man nicht zu Dämonen, weil man auf Sargeras hört, sondern weil man für ihn, unter seiner Anleitung und seinem Auftrag, bestimmte Dinge tut.


----------



## White_Sky (2. August 2010)

Boccanegra schrieb:


> Tja, da sage ich nur Metzen's Lore Train Wreck. Das hatten wir ja schon, dass Metzen vergaß, dass er ursprünglich Sargeras durch die Eredar korrumpieren ließ, das aber bis zu BC schlicht vergaß. Daher der Sargeras/Eredar-Retcon. Und was heißt das überhaupt: durch Sargeras korrumpiert. *Dadurch wird man nicht zu Dämonen, weil man auf Sargeras hört, sondern weil man für ihn, unter seiner Anleitung und seinem Auftrag, bestimmte Dinge tut.*



Äähhmm.. DOCH?
Nun ja.. ein Auftrag von ihn war ja, sich ihn anzuschließen und die Ahnungslosen haben mit 'Ja' geantwortet.


----------



## Knallkörper (2. August 2010)

*schüttelt den kopf* das ist ein Fantasy MMORP da ist alles möglich!


----------



## Boccanegra (2. August 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Äähhmm.. DOCH?
> Nun ja.. ein Auftrag von ihn war ja, sich ihn anzuschließen und die Ahnungslosen haben mit 'Ja' geantwortet.



Nein, denn es gab ja in der Warcraft-Lore noch viele andere die auf Sargeras hörten, und dennoch nicht zu Dämonen wurden, sich sogar von Sargeras wieder lossagten. Erst wenn man bestimmte arkane Praktiken vollzieht, sich speziell der Fel-Energie, die die korrumpierteste Form der arkanen Magie darstellt, bedient, tja, dann ist man mit Vollgas in diese Richtung unterwegs.


----------



## White_Sky (2. August 2010)

Boccanegra schrieb:


> Nein, denn es gab ja in der Warcraft-Lore noch viele andere die auf Sargeras hörten, und dennoch nicht zu Dämonen wurden, sich sogar von Sargeras wieder lossagten. Erst wenn man bestimmte arkane Praktiken vollzieht, sich speziell der Fel-Energie, die die korrumpierteste Form der arkanen Magie darstellt, bedient, tja, dann ist man mit Vollgas in diese Richtung unterwegs.



Hast du eine Quelle, wo die Eredar es gemacht haben?


----------



## abe15 (2. August 2010)

Boccanegra schrieb:


> Die Eredar etwa, also die Man'ari, sind durch den hemmungslosen Konsum arkaner Kräfte in ihrer verderblichsten Form zu Dämonen korrumpiert.



Hier muss ich kurz was sagen, weil ich grade "Aufstieg der Horde" lese und deshalb genau an dem Punkt bin.
"Man'ari" bezeichnet in der Sprache der Eredar etwas unbeschreiblich falsches und böses. Vor der Verbannung der Dreanai wurden alle Anhänger des Volkes so genannt, die sich der Brennenden Legion angeschlossen haben. 
Der Großteil der Eredar wurde nach Einmarsch der Brennenden Legion zu Man'ari, die wenigen, die sich entschlossen zu fliehen und ihre Welt zu verlassen nannten sich von da an Dreanai.

Sorry für das geklug***** aber es passt grade super weil ich es halt grade lese 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xpll123 (2. August 2010)

ich finde es lustig hahah 10.000 Jahre oho die Elfen oho Magier ... leute bleibt mal aufm Tepich das ist nur ein Spiel und es soll bisschen abwechselung in das SPIEL gebracht werden meine fresse ... finde ich lächerlich. Ja klar die Geschichte von Wow ist sehr wichtig und sagt alles über das Spiel aus aber trotztem sollte es kein problem sein wenn sich da die eine oder andere sache doch ändert ... ALSO mich persönlich stört es nicht da mich die geschichte herzlichst wenig juckt es mag bei euch anders sein aber ihr habt ja schon genug geschichte im Game von daher sollten wir die sich für die Geschichte nicht so sehr interessieren auch mal was bekommen.

Peace _V_


----------



## Shaila (2. August 2010)

Boccanegra schrieb:


> Und welcher Art von Magie bedient sich ein Hexenmeister? Kennst Du die beiden Arten der Magie überhaupt, die es in der World of Warcraft gibt?



Willst du mir nun allen Ernstes erzählen, dass die Magie, die Hexenmeister anwenden auf der gleichen Stufe mit der Magie steht, die Magier anwenden ? Ich beziehe mich hierbei weniger auf den Ursprung, als auf die Nutzung und die Wirkung. Da gibt es enorme Unterschiede.


----------



## Hosenschisser (3. August 2010)

@Boccanegra

Ok, sagen wir mal. Es ist so, das man durch die Nutzung arkaner Energie, auf lange Sicht, unausweichlich verdorben wird. 
Wobei lange Sicht noch genauer definiert werden müßte.


Deshalb sagten die Nachtelfen ihr ab und jagten die die es nicht lassen konnten ins Exil.

Jetzt haben wir eine Katastophe die alles Leben auf Azeroth bedroht und auf einmal kommen die ausgestoßenen aus dem Exil zurück und bieten ihre Unterstützung im Kampf ums Überleben der Rasse und der ganzen Welt.

Sich der Gefahr der arkanen Magie bewusst, wiegeln Tyrande und Malfurion ab, welches das "größere" Übel ist. 

Die sichere Vernichtung oder eine Kompomisslösung mit Bauchschmerzen, welche aber dir rettung bedeuten könnte.


Wo wird hier die vorhandene Geschichte umgeschrieben? 



Mit dem Eredar/Sargeras Retcon hat du 100 % Recht, aber hier gehts ja eigentlich um Nachtelf Magier.


----------



## Shaila (3. August 2010)

Endlich jemand, der es versteht.


----------



## Voltargon (3. August 2010)

Hmm... ihr müsst euch aber vor augen halten welches die Lebensspanne der Rassen ist,
Menschen leben 70-80 jahre, fangen, sagen wir mal mit 10 an Magie zu wirken,wenn sie dazu befähigt sind.
Elfen jedoch waren bis vor kurzem unsterblich und teilweise haben sie Jahrtausende Arkane Magie genutzt.
Da ist es doch klar das es nicht evtl. schnell bei ihnen vorangeht aber sie schlicht und einfach viel länger der Magie ausgesetzt sind/waren.

Und das die Hochgeborenen ihre Hilfe in einer dunklen Stunde anbieten und diese angenommen wird find ich jetzt nicht unbedingt gegen die Story,
ganz im gegenteil finde das eher als antrieb der Story welcher einiges an potenzial hat.

Srry falls das schon jemand so umschrieben haben sollte aber habe nicht alle vorposter gelesen das wäre einfach zuviel.


----------



## Shaila (3. August 2010)

Voltargon schrieb:


> Hmm... ihr müsst euch aber vor augen halten welches die Lebensspanne der Rassen ist,
> Menschen leben 70-80 jahre, fangen, sagen wir mal mit 10 an Magie zu wirken,wenn sie dazu befähigt sind.
> Elfen jedoch waren bis vor kurzem unsterblich und teilweise haben sie Jahrtausende Arkane Magie genutzt.
> Da ist es doch klar das es nicht evtl. schnell bei ihnen vorangeht aber sie schlicht und einfach viel länger der Magie ausgesetzt sind/waren.
> ...



So sehe ich das auch, denn daraus könnten viele Spannungen innerhalb der Nachtelfengesellschaft entstehen, ähnlich wie es schon bei den Verlassenen war.


----------



## Voltargon (3. August 2010)

Wobei mir grad auffiel... gibt es zu den Jägern der Verlassenen eigentlich ne Story?
Ich meine das die meisten Tiere doch eigentlich angst vor so etwas wiedernatürlichem(jetzt nicht negativ gemeint, der untod ist nunmal nicht normalität)
wie einen Untoten haben müssten?

Und wie ist das mit den Tauren Paladinen?
 Werden die wirklich als Sonnenkrieger eingebaut? 
Und ist da auch schon ne Hintergrundstory raus?

Hätte da gern mal nen link zu den beiden wenns möglich ist, das sind nämlich die klassen/Rassenpaarungen
die ich storytechnisch eher schwieriger finde wie den Nachtelfenmagier, da dieser durch die Hochgeborenen ja recht einfach einzubauen ist.

Bei den oben genannten paarungen würd mich das schon eher interessieren, genauso wie die Gnomenpriester, wo kommen die alle plötzlich her...

Tauren weiss ich jetzt nicht wie zb. der Grimmtotemclan evtll. dazu steht. (meine Vermutung ist jetzt das die jetzt lieb und freundlich werden angesichts der Gefahr und ihre Sonnenkrieger reinbringen, oder über die Taunka)

Bei den Verlassenen hab ich nichtmal eine Vermutung, und die gnomenpriester sind mir auch nen Rätsel (wobei ich mich schon auf reine Gnomen-RP-Raids freue *gg*)

Ich muss dabei sagen das ich leider noch nicht dazu gekommen bin die Warcraft Romane zu lesen, die Story an sich aber recht schön finde (soweit sie in Wow und wc 2-3 TFT halt zu finden und an sich nachzuvollziehen ist)

Freue mich über nette Hilfe zu den fragen


----------



## Derulu (3. August 2010)

Voltargon schrieb:


> *Und wie ist das mit den Tauren Paladinen?*
> Werden die wirklich als Sonnenkrieger eingebaut?
> Und ist da auch schon ne Hintergrundstory raus?



Die Hintergrundstory kannst dir in TB, Anhöhe der Ältesten schon seit Patch 3.2 anhören. Ja Tauren-Paladine sind "Sonnenkrieger", nachdem jahrelang nur ein Auge(Mond) der Erdenmutter verehrt wurde, kommen manche Tauren jetzt zu dem Entschluss, dass auch das andere Auge (Sonne) angebetet werden könnte...-> Taurenpaladine + Taurenpriester ...mal in der Kurzfassung...

Untote Jäger gibt's wohl (noch?) keine Hintergrundgeschichte, wird wohl so erklärt, dass die mal Menschen waren und ihre "alten" "Fähigkeiten" auch nach dem Tod weiter beherrschen..alles ausser das mit dem Paladin, der ja beim Menschen nur rein dadurch zum Paladin wird, weil er die Mächte des "heiligen Lichts" nutzt, was zwar Untoten wohl möglich ist, aber mit immensen Schmerzen verbunden ist (so wird erklärt warum UD-Priester nicht nur Scahtten wirken können xD)...aber anders als Priester beruhen alle 3 Talentbäume des Paladins auf der Nutzung des Lichts...



Voltargon schrieb:


> Tauren weiss ich jetzt nicht wie zb. der Grimmtotemclan evtll. dazu steht. (meine Vermutung ist jetzt das die jetzt lieb und freundlich werden angesichts der Gefahr und ihre Sonnenkrieger reinbringen, oder über die Taunka)



Ja, die Grimmtotem werden sogar so nett, dass sie Cairne Bluthuf, während dem Duell zu dem er Garrosh herausfordert (geht wohl um die Führung der Horde und ist das gute Recht jedes Hordenmitglieds, das meint selber Warchief werden zu wollen) hinterhältig vergiften um es Garrosh in die Schuhe zu schieben und eine Abspaltung der Tauren von der Horde zu erzwingen-klappt nur nicht ganz so wie erhofft, weil der neue Häuptling der Tauren, Baine Bluthuf, sich nicht von der Horde lossagt. Sind richtig nette Typen, diese Taurenfundamentalisten


----------



## Kankru (3. August 2010)

Zylenia schrieb:


> Wobei 10.000 Jahre sehr kurz ist für die Elfen,waren die nicht unsterblich?
> Einige Klassen-Rassen Kombis sind schon merkwürdig.
> Manche sind vollkommen logisch,Menschen Jäger z.B.
> Aber andere gehen überhaupt nicht,das wäre der Nachtelf-Magier und der Tauren-Pala und noch so einige merkwürdige Kombinationen.
> ...



Fehlt nur noch der B11 Dudu und der Tauren Schurke, dann wars für mich in diesem Spiel...


----------



## White_Sky (3. August 2010)

Kankru schrieb:


> Fehlt nur noch der B11 Dudu und der Tauren Schurke, dann wars für mich in diesem Spiel...



Wie jetzt?
Keine Draenei/Nachtelf Hexenmeister?
Keine Untoten/Ork/Troll Paladine?
Keine Zwerg/Gnom Druiden?


----------



## Shaila (3. August 2010)

Taurenpaladine wären im Grunde auch ohne die Kraft der Sonne erklärbar. Jedes Wesen, kann die Mächte des Lichts heraufbeschwören, wenn es den Willen dazu besitzt. Damit kann man im Grunde auch Gnomenpriester erklären. Aus meiner Sicht könnte also im Grunde jedes Volk Priester und Paladine besitzen.

Untote Jäger erkläre ich mir so, dass sie sich nicht die Natur zum Freund machen, sondern die Mächte kontrollieren. Man könnte sie ebenso als Dunkle Waldläufer ansehen. Wenn man ganz penibel ist, was die Story betrifft, holt man sich eben ein halb verwestes Tier um dem Ganzen noch den entscheidenden Schliff zu geben.


----------



## Derulu (3. August 2010)

Kankru schrieb:


> Fehlt nur noch der B11 Dudu und der Tauren Schurke, dann wars für mich in diesem Spiel...



Es mag dich jetzt ziemlich schockieren, aber es gibt längst Tauren Schurken im Spiel gibt...nicht spielbar..aber als NPCs...Die Grimmtotem haben einige Schurken in ihren Reihen (und Cairne vergiftet auch ein Schurke ^^)


----------



## White_Sky (3. August 2010)

Und B11 Druiden gibt es in der Botanika, wenn ich mich nicht verschaut habe. Zwar wandeln sie sich nicht in Tiere aber immerhin..


----------



## Boccanegra (3. August 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Und B11 Druiden gibt es in der Botanika, wenn ich mich nicht verschaut habe. Zwar wandeln sie sich nicht in Tiere aber immerhin..



Keine Druiden in der Botanica. Du meinst vielleicht die Sunseeker Botanists oder Sunseeker Herbalists, vielleicht auch die Bloodwarder Greenkeeper. Druiden gibt es da nicht. Das wäre übrigens auch hart am Lorebruch, denn das Druidentum ist eine Spielart der "divine magic", die Anhänger Kael'thas hingegen sind Arcanisten die von Fel-Energie durchseucht sind, somit eigentlich auf "divine magic" keinen Zugriff haben dürften.


----------



## White_Sky (3. August 2010)

Boccanegra schrieb:


> Keine Druiden in der Botanica. Du meinst vielleicht die Sunseeker Botanists oder Sunseeker Herbalists, vielleicht auch die Bloodwarder Greenkeeper. Druiden gibt es da nicht. Das wäre übrigens auch hart am Lorebruch, denn das Druidentum ist eine Spielart der "divine magic", die Anhänger Kael'thas hingegen sind Arcanisten die von Fel-Energie durchseucht sind, somit eigentlich auf "divine magic" keinen Zugriff haben dürften.



Ich meinte damit, dass sie druidenähnliche Zauber haben.


----------



## Amraam (3. August 2010)

was ich "lustig" finden (würde) sind Tauren-schurken...teoretisch passend, aber ...ich stell mir grad nen 2m grossen Tauren beim schleichen vor XD


----------



## White_Sky (3. August 2010)

Amraam schrieb:


> was ich "lustig" finden (würde) sind Tauren-schurken...teoretisch passend, aber ...ich stell mir grad nen 2m grossen Tauren beim schleichen vor XD



Kein Problem.

Einfach auf alle 4 und schon sieht er aus wie ein Stier. ;P

Würd' niemand bemerken, dass das ein Taure ist.^^


----------



## KodiakderBär (3. August 2010)

naja  man muss bei dieser ganzen geschichte eines bedenken bis zum dritten krieg(oder warcraft3) lebten die anchtelfen  im grunde abgeschieden von all den völkern die magier haben, seit dem krieg haben sie einige magier kennen gelernt die sie recht nett finden zb jaina rhonin krasus usw. insbesondere tyrande und malfurion haben soga bekantschaft mit medivh gemacht der sie mit thrall und jaina zusammenbrachte was überhaupt dazu führte das die legion besiegt wurde.
als dann die jagt nach illidan war wurden die nachtelfen von blutelfen unterstützt die sich der magie verschrieben hatten(jaja die brüder die dabei waren sin schlisslich böse gewordn aber als sie geholfen hatten waren sie noch gute)
insgesammt würd ich sagen die nachtelfen ahben dazu gelernt.
dann vor dem catalysm sind einige hochwohlgebohrenen an die nachtelfen getreten um zu ihrem volk zurück zukehren (um genau zu sein ein einzelner botschafter) als dann der catalysm ausbrach boten sie ihre hilfe an und die hilfe wurde dann angenommen.

würde mich nicht wundern wenn sie die ersten 100 jahre oder so unter strenger beobachtung stehen würden aber insgesammt ist es eine elegante lösung


----------



## Feindflieger (3. August 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Untote Jäger erkläre ich mir so, dass sie sich nicht die Natur zum Freund machen, sondern die Mächte kontrollieren. Man könnte sie ebenso als Dunkle Waldläufer ansehen. Wenn man ganz penibel ist, was die Story betrifft, holt man sich eben ein halb verwestes Tier um dem Ganzen noch den entscheidenden Schliff zu geben.



Ich hätte als Undeadhunter Angst das mein Pet mir im Schlaf das Bein anfrisst weil es mich für Aas hält.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White_Sky (3. August 2010)

Feindflieger schrieb:


> Ich hätte als Undeadhunter Angst das mein Pet mir im Schlaf das Bein anfrisst weil es mich für Aas hält.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich hätte als Undead Hunter eher Angst, dass mein Pet wegen mein Fäulnisgeruch wegrennt (auch im Schlaf), oder zähmst du dir 'n Aasvogel?


----------



## Feindflieger (3. August 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Ich hätte als Undead Hunter eher Angst, dass mein Pet wegen mein Fäulnisgeruch wegrennt (auch im Schlaf), oder zähmst du dir 'n Aasvogel?



ach so ne halbverhungerte katze oder wolf beißt da sicher auch gern zu.


----------



## White_Sky (3. August 2010)

Feindflieger schrieb:


> ach so ne halbverhungerte katze oder wolf beißt da sicher auch gern zu.



Ja echt, so dumm sind sie auch..not.
Du fütterst doch das Pet, damit es nicht wegläuft.


----------



## Hosenschisser (4. August 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Ich meinte damit, dass sie druidenähnliche Zauber haben.



Das ist gut möglich. Fällt dann aber in den Bereich Spielmechanik von WoW. Was wäre es für ein Aufwand, für jeden einzelnen NPC in irgend einer Instanz, eigene Zauber/Fähigkeiten zu entwickeln.


@Boccanegra

Ich warte noch auf eine Antwort zu meinem letzten Post auf Seite 9.

Siehst du, unter meinen Ausführungen zur möglichen Story, einen Retcon?


----------



## Boccanegra (5. August 2010)

Hosenschisser schrieb:


> @Boccanegra
> 
> Ich warte noch auf eine Antwort zu meinem letzten Post auf Seite 9.
> 
> Siehst du, unter meinen Ausführungen zur möglichen Story, einen Retcon?



Ah, sry, mir war nicht bewusst, dass das mehr als eine rhetorische Frage war. Nun, in der bisherigen Lore (speziell nach Lorebooks, Romanen etc.) wurde das Tabu bzgl. der arkanen Magie als unumstößlich gültig dargestellt, insofern: ja, ich halte auch eine solche Hintergrundgeschichte (im Stile von:  große die Existenz der Nachtelfen bedrohende Gefahr, daher wird ein Bündnis mit den Shen'dralar als kleineres Übel angesehen) für ein Verbiegen der Lore. Im Vergleich zu früheren Retcons allerdings ein eher milder. 

Mich stört vor allem, weil es in der Weise, wie es geschieht, eigentlich unnötig ist und alleine aus Gründen der Spielmechanik bei Vermeidung von Aufwand für die Producer durchgeführt wird. Es wäre nämlich möglich eine magierähnliche Klasse bei den Nachtelfen einzuführen die die Lore nicht so biegt. Schließlich gibt es ja ausser der arkanen Magie auch die divine. Was spräche dagegen in die Lore eine Klasse einzubringen, die nicht Magier genannt wird, die sich Zauber divinen Ursprungs bedient, wobei jeder dieser Zauber ein vergleichbares Gegenstück auf Seiten der arkanen Magier hat? Zauber, die andere Animationen und andere Namen haben, aber im vergleichbaren Ausmaß wie ihre Gegenstücke auf Seiten der arkanen Magie Schaden zufügen? Anstelle von arkaner Explosion, um ein Beispiel zu geben, halt so etwas wie "Speere aus Licht"? Damit hätte man "Magier" auf Seiten der Nachtelfen gehabt, die die Balance zwischen den Fraktionen nicht verändern, und hätte dennoch im Rahmen der Nachtelfen-Geschichte bzw. -Kultur bleiben können. Das wäre für die Entwickler ein wenig mehr Arbeit gewesen, speziell in Hinblick auf die Spielmechanik. Ich denke aber, da die Leute eh alles schlucken was ihnen der Producer vorsetzt, ist der natürlich wenig motiviert nach innovativen Wegen zu suchen solche Dinge ins Spiel reinzubringen, sondern lässt halt die Lore nachträglich ein wenig umschreiben, und 90% der Leute sind glücklich.

Sobald Christie Goldens Roman zu den Geschehnissen unmittelbar vor Cataclysm erschienen ist, werden wir ja wissen, auf welche Weise die Shen'dralar in die Nachtelfengesellschaft eingegliedert werden sollen. Dann lässt sich fundierter darüber diskutieren. Wobei es dann aber auch nur mehr eine akademische Frage ist, denn dann ist die ganze Geschichte, nun, eben Geschichte, neue gültige Lore, und was früher war ist aktuell dann nicht mehr von Belang.


----------



## Boccanegra (5. August 2010)

doppelpost


----------

